# Global Goddess Coconut Alma Hair Treatment! - On Sale



## Phoenix11 (Feb 7, 2009)

This product normally sales for $45.00 on HSN as well as Victoria Secret.com.

Amerimark has it on sale for $4.50 with a limit of six (6) per customer.

I know there were a few ladies who wanted to try it, but the price was just too high. This seems like a good deal. I don't know how well it works, but at such a deep discount I might give it a try.

http://www.amerimark.com/cgi-bin/am...ebros-_-center-_-search promo&keywords=016134


----------



## Linzdoll (Feb 7, 2009)

I just started using it...I got it on sale...smells delish ...But I'd like to give a product at least 2 months before I start raving and/or slamming...


----------



## MonaLisa (Feb 7, 2009)

...and save on shipping....

http://dealslip.com/landing/amerimark


----------



## blackbarbie (Feb 7, 2009)

Linzdoll said:


> I just started using it...I got it on sale...smells delish ...But I'd like to give a product at least 2 months before I start raving and/or slamming...



Linzdoll,
How do you use it? Is it heavy?


----------



## Linzdoll (Feb 7, 2009)

I use it as a prepoo...and then I shampoo and condition  and i've been using a little before I wrap it..My hair hasn't been mad at all...


----------



## Brownie518 (Feb 8, 2009)

Any more reviews on this oil?


----------



## SouthernStunner (Feb 8, 2009)

You know God is good!  I was about to order this from Victoria's Secret tonight!  I first had to log on here to see what's going on and here it is on sale.  You know I had to buy 6!  I have never tried it before but what a way to do so.  I go 6 for less then I would have for just 1 at VS.


----------



## mariofmagdal (Feb 8, 2009)

I have it, got it cheaply on ebay, the deal here is better. However, I have not used it enough to say what it does. I would buy more at this price but no need to have it just sitting on a shelf. Hopefully someone will give a good review, the ingedients are awesome.....


----------



## mightycute912 (Feb 8, 2009)

Thank you ladies. For $4.50 I bought 3 and I got the shipping for $1.99. I am a regular PJ now, but I can't help that.


----------



## AngieB (Feb 8, 2009)

I used this coupon code to get $5 off $25.  AAMQOZ.


----------



## MonaLisa (Feb 8, 2009)

_*Got my three bottles - came to a final total of $14.14 after discounting...
I can live with that...

its a nice mixture of oils...can't believe the regular price was 45.00 for one bottle...that is insane..
*_


----------



## MonaLisa (Feb 8, 2009)

Brownie518 said:


> Any more reviews on this oil?


 

_*checks the time on Brownie's post....and just shakes head...*_


----------



## grnidmonster (Feb 8, 2009)

FYI
*Global Goddess Coconut Amla Hair Treatment*
*Ingredients: *
Cocos Nucifera (Coconut) Oil, Helianthus Annuus (Sunflower) Seed Oil, Carthamus Tinctorius (Safflower) Seed Oil, Persea Gratissima (Avocado) Oil, Vitis Vinifera (Grape) Seed Oil, Butyrospermum Parkii (Shea Butter), Fragrance (Parfum), Prunus Domestica Seed Extract, Lawsonia Inermis (Henna) Extract, Phyllanthus Emblica Fruit (Amla) Extract, Melia Azadirachta Leaf (Neem) Extract, Limnanthes Alba (Meadowfoam) Seed Oil, Simmondsia Chinensis (Jojoba) Seed Oil, Tocopheryl Acetate, Isopropylparaben, Isobutylparaben, Butylparaben, D-Limonene, Linalool.


----------



## Phoenix11 (Feb 8, 2009)

AngieB said:


> I used this coupon code to get $5 off $25. AAMQOZ.


 

OMG, why did I not see this coupon code before I placed my order?  Now I will have to go back and order 6 more under an assumed name..lol


----------



## LyndseyJK (Feb 8, 2009)

I love her book: Passport to Beauty.  It has homemade/natural beauty secrets from around the world.  I was actually on her website (Global Goddess) last week because I wanted to try her hair products but her stuff is too expensive.  I'm so glad Ameri??? website has it on sale!!!! Too bad they dont have her other products.


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Feb 8, 2009)

Doggone it...

I could not pass up this sale ...90% off ..I had to get it!!! .....I can't believe it is 45.00 for a 6 oz bottle...I googled it and there are some good reviews out there...

Thanks AngieB for then coupon -


----------



## Kiki28 (Feb 8, 2009)

Man, I just bought this on ebay for 14.95 and thought that I was getting a good deal. Oh well.  It smells so good. I put it on my ends at night because I saw that tip on one of my fav blogs-  http://www.tiawilliams.net/blog/2007/04/mane-event.html

At this price maybe I'll buy more to pre-poo with


----------



## HoneyDew (Feb 8, 2009)

This is a great deal. I really hate all the parabens in this, but I am going to try it.


----------



## Priss Pot (Feb 8, 2009)

This sounds like some good stuff.  I wonder how it compares to Dabur's Vatika Oil since it is coconut oil based enriched with amla oil too.


----------



## mariofmagdal (Feb 8, 2009)

Kiki28 said:


> Man, I just bought this on ebay for 14.95 and thought that I was getting a good deal. Oh well.  It smells so good. I put it on my ends at night because I saw that tip on one of my fav blogs-  http://www.tiawilliams.net/blog/2007/04/mane-event.html
> 
> At this price maybe I'll buy more to pre-poo with



I know what you mean about Ebay, I had 3 bottles for 35.00 on my watch list and that was a bargain, but still not better than this and with the coupon. I am thinking about making a purchase.


----------



## The Princess (Feb 8, 2009)

Ooooh yall make me sick, off to order....


----------



## LaidBak (Feb 8, 2009)

See, this is why I love this forum!  I ran across this stuff when I was researching Vatika and Amla oils.  I dissed it in another thread because of the price.  I joked about getting the $4 version at the Indian grocery!  Ask and ye shall receive!
Good thing too because the Vatika oil I bought STINKS!  I haven't brought myself to put it in my head because of the smell.  As soon as I saw the post about this stuff smelling good I ordered my 3 bottles--yay!!  Thanks Phoenix11!!!



ETA:  I didn't get $1.99 shipping but it applied 2 discounts of $1.35 each.  Hmm?   Whatever!  It was still crazy cheap compared to regular price.


----------



## LaidBak (Feb 8, 2009)

mariofmagdal said:


> . I am thinking about making a purchase.


 
*laying on the peer pressure* Make it.....make it....
oke:


----------



## Libra08 (Feb 8, 2009)

Dang I don't even know what this stuff is but I'm about to order!!!


----------



## The Princess (Feb 8, 2009)

Deleted Post


----------



## The Princess (Feb 8, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n5tRFH-Sy48


Hey ladies, check this out. Its a review from HSN and it gives you details on the product.


----------



## Libra08 (Feb 8, 2009)

So you can only use it as a pre-poo? How does it work as a sealant?


----------



## LaidBak (Feb 8, 2009)

Libra08 said:


> Dang I don't even know what this stuff is but I'm about to order!!!


 
LoL!  That's bad.  Its an ayurvedic oil product  without the STANK (hopefully).


----------



## The Princess (Feb 8, 2009)

Libra08 said:


> So you can only use it as a pre-poo? How does it work as a sealant?


 
Im going to use it as a sealant and whatever else I can use it for. Even though I didn't pay 45 dollars for it, it shouldn't be used for just one way, im pretty sure you can use it for other ways.  The lady in the video just put it in her hair and it had good results without washing it out.


----------



## grnidmonster (Feb 8, 2009)

Libra08 said:


> Dang I don't even know what this stuff is but I'm about to order!!!


 
I know huh, me too... Just sounds so exciting-don't wanna pass it up. My DH is going to kill me, he swears if you all said so I would buy swamp land


----------



## Tee (Feb 8, 2009)

Why did I enter?  Thanks for the discount code too!!


----------



## trj1922 (Feb 8, 2009)

Thanks Phoenix11, I just scooped up my 6 bottles.  At $4.50, that's cheaper per bottle than my trusty Vatika.  I also used the coupon code.  With shipping the whole shebang was less than $25!


----------



## Libra08 (Feb 8, 2009)

grnidmonster said:


> I know huh, me too... Just sounds so exciting-don't wanna pass it up. My DH is going to kill me, he swears if you all said so I would buy swamp land



 I swear I can't keep a dollar in my pocket anymore because of these LHCF *****s!


----------



## RocStar (Feb 8, 2009)

I have been wanting to try this...since the price was right I had to order some.  I hope I like it!!!


----------



## mariofmagdal (Feb 8, 2009)

LaidBak said:


> *laying on the peer pressure* Make it.....make it....
> oke:




Okay, so I grabbed six! My husband will have a fit as well, too much hair product and all I do is complain about having to do hair. He would love for me to wear a style, especially if I am going to buy all this stuff!


----------



## SouthernStunner (Feb 8, 2009)

Ok so I ordered me some and sent it to my mom cause they dont deliver here.  Ya think I can order more in her name to the same address?????  I just want 6 more.  You cant pass up a deal like this.


----------



## Tee (Feb 8, 2009)

trj1922 said:


> Thanks Phoenix11, I just scooped up my 6 bottles. At $4.50, that's cheaper per bottle than my trusty Vatika. I also used the coupon code. With shipping the whole shebang was less than $25!


 I must have done something wrong.  Mine was just under 28 bucks.  (Still a good deal.)  

It was the tip on the nice smell that sold me!  Yes, the ingredient list looked good; but i have so many Indian oils I hate the scent of!


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Feb 9, 2009)

SouthernStunner said:


> Ok so I ordered me some and sent it to my mom cause they dont deliver here.  Ya think I can order more in her name to the same address?????  I just want 6 more.  You cant pass up a deal like this.



Maybe tweak her name a bit by maybe adding or deleting (Ms or Mrs) or adding her middle initial so they won't get hip:eyebrows2


----------



## candita (Feb 9, 2009)

and two minutes into the youtube video I ordered my six!  Shame...I has none


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Feb 9, 2009)

I got 3 for $16.78. I'll send one to my mother. I hope I like it. I wonder if it's heavy?


----------



## SouthernStunner (Feb 9, 2009)

Ok so I ordered 6 more in my mothers name.  I think I will add this in my henna treatments.  Yall I am so bad!!!!!!


----------



## Brownie518 (Feb 9, 2009)

MonaLisa said:


> _*checks the time on Brownie's post....and just shakes head...*_


 
 what? what'd i do??

hmm, i got my 4 bottles so there!!!!


----------



## HoneyDew (Feb 11, 2009)

Have you guys gotten order confirmations yet?  I did not get an email and when I just my order status is shows no progress.

Maybe they got slammed.

But, I would at least think there would have been an email confirmation after the order. My card had not been charged.


----------



## Libra08 (Feb 11, 2009)

I received an email confirmation after I placed my order. They haven't charged my account either....


----------



## LaBellaDonV (Feb 11, 2009)

I received an email confirmation and they've already charged my card but when I check the shipping status it still reads in stock .  They must be swamped.


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Feb 11, 2009)

HoneyDew said:


> Have you guys gotten order confirmations yet?  I did not get an email and when I just my order status is shows no progress.
> 
> Maybe they got slammed.
> 
> But, I would at least think there would have been an email confirmation after the order. My card had not been charged.



I got mine today!! It has been shipped!!! :woohoo::woohoo:


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Feb 11, 2009)

They debited my account yesterday...I just noticed that the shipping is up to 15 days -that sure is a long time for shipping!!!!


----------



## HoneyDew (Feb 11, 2009)

I am concerned.

I hope they have enough bottles to cover the demand.

You know how we can completely wipe out  warehouse shelves of hair products.


----------



## LovelyLionessa (Feb 11, 2009)

I placed my ordered today  and immediately received an email confirmation. Looking forward to receiving my bottles.


----------



## Libra08 (Feb 11, 2009)

Serenity_Peace said:


> I got mine today!! It has been shipped!!! :woohoo::woohoo:



Okay I'm officially jealous of you


----------



## RocStar (Feb 11, 2009)

I ordered mine on Sunday, Feb 8th and received an email confirmation that same day.  Today I received an email confirmation that my order has been shipped.  So it took them about three days to ship the order once it was placed.


----------



## justnotsure (Feb 11, 2009)

I just ordered 3 bottles...or at least I think I did.  I got an error message after submitting order...did this happen to anyone else?  I don't know if the order actually went thru or not!


----------



## justnotsure (Feb 11, 2009)

....never mind.  It worked!  Thanks ladies...this sounds awesome!  I can't wait to use it!


----------



## Avaya (Feb 12, 2009)

I bought some (well _four _bottles actually - never even heard of this stuff but anyway), but why does the bottle on the YouTube HSN promo look different from the one on AmeriMark?  Is the AmeriMark one the real deal or is it a knock off?  Have those of you that have received your order used it yet?  What say you?


----------



## Jetblackhair (Feb 12, 2009)

I ordered on the 8th, immediately received an order confirmation, however when I check the status of my order it reads, "In Stock."


----------



## The Princess (Feb 12, 2009)

I got a email yesterday, stating my order was shipped. So hopefully by Sat I will have it.


I did notice the bottle was different from the HSN and the one on Ametrack.I thought the same thing...I don't want my mind to wonder like that, or I will be highly upset...Besides, it did say a sale, with a limit of 6, so it might just be the real thing, thats why it was a limit of 6. Im hoping anyway...


----------



## Phoenix11 (Feb 12, 2009)

I checked my order status and it says "CANCELLED", even though I received an order confirmation.  I will give them a call today to find out what is going on with my order.


----------



## The Princess (Feb 12, 2009)

Phoenix11 said:


> I checked my order status and it says "CANCELLED", even though I received an order confirmation. I will give them a call today to find out what is going on with my order.


 

Dang that suck...


----------



## Phoenix11 (Feb 12, 2009)

The bottles look the same to me.  It's just the one on Amerimark website is not showing the printing on the back thru the bottle, whereas the one on HSN website is showing the printing through the bottle.

I purchased this product previously from Victoria Secret @ that crazy price of $45.00 and both website photos appear to be accurate compared to what I received from VS.


----------



## LaidBak (Feb 12, 2009)

Phoenix11 said:


> I checked my order status and it says "CANCELLED", even though I received an order confirmation.  I will give them a call today to find out what is going on with my order.



Oh SNAP!  Let me check my status ASAP.
ETA:  Whew!  My order was shipped.


----------



## MonaLisa (Feb 13, 2009)

_*I don't recall getting an email but I called up and was told my order shipped today....I'm happy now...*_


----------



## healthyhair2 (Feb 13, 2009)

I got mine today and immediately used it , even though this is my first time EVER trying it! I like it , well thank goodness I got 6 bottles... I'm starting the Ayurveda thing as well.


----------



## Jetblackhair (Feb 13, 2009)

I received my shipping confirmation!


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Feb 13, 2009)

Jetblackhair said:


> I received my shipping confirmation!




Me too!!!!


----------



## ART11 (Feb 13, 2009)

I ordered 2. They shipped in the 12th. I would have ordered more but I worry about retaining freshness.


----------



## HoneyDew (Feb 13, 2009)

According to their website, mine shipped yesterday. 

I never got any emails from them though.


----------



## Denise11 (Feb 13, 2009)

I just ordered 6 of them today. I gotta take a break from this site. Y'all gonna send me to the poor house.LOL


----------



## trj1922 (Feb 14, 2009)

InvisibleLee said:


> I ordered 2. They shipped in the 12th. I would have ordered more but I worry about retaining freshness.



The freshness issue is a point!  This probably won't work for ladies with families, but the whole top shelf of my fridge is dedicated to the finicky natural hair and beauty products that I love.  If I ever do marry, it will be a nightmare trying to get a DH to go for that!


----------



## LaidBak (Feb 14, 2009)

healthyhair2 said:


> I got mine today and immediately used it , even though this is my first time EVER trying it! I like it , well thank goodness I got 6 bottles... I'm starting the Ayurveda thing as well.



What does it smell like?


----------



## SouthernStunner (Feb 14, 2009)

I ordered 12 and I hope it will stay fresh cause I plan on using this as my staple oil.  I mean if I like it if not I can use it on me and the family's skin.


----------



## Noir (Feb 14, 2009)

The oil contains parabens (which is a slight turn off for me personally) so you won't have to worry about freshness


----------



## HoneyDew (Feb 14, 2009)

Noir said:


> The oil contains parabens (which is a slight turn off for me personally) so you won't have to worry about freshness



Yeah, that is what I noticed.  All those hummy ingredients and then parabens. 

I have cut them out of life in such a way that I am not concerned in an extreme way, but still.

I worry about the parabens in my body lotions the most since I am rubbing them in all over my skin everyday.  I will have to see how my minds wraps around the parabens in this oil.

At least these are cheap.


----------



## HoneyDew (Feb 14, 2009)

SouthernStunner said:


> I ordered 12 and I hope it will stay fresh cause I plan on using this as my staple oil.  I mean if I like it if not I can use it on me and the family's skin.



Um, how did you get 12?


----------



## justnotsure (Feb 14, 2009)

I ordered two bottles!! Thanks! Ill let u know when they come in!


----------



## ART11 (Feb 14, 2009)

Not freshness as in it will spoil but I do not use anything that has been sitting on my shelves for ages in general. It isn't harmful but not quite as effective IMO. Kinda like when one of your major staples changes its packaging and you see some of the old packaging on the shelves 2 years later - you know it is old and don't want to buy it. Mostly mental, I know, but fresh is always better. The way we all race through products here, shouldn't be too much of a problem


----------



## LaidBak (Feb 14, 2009)

Noir said:


> The oil contains parabens (which is a slight turn off for me personally) so you won't have to worry about freshness


 
I just got my bottles in the mail.  One of them leaked a bit.  The stuff has a very light, non-offensive smell.  Yay!!

 Noir I read the ingredients twice, and there are no parabens listed.


----------



## The Princess (Feb 14, 2009)

Yeah I got my package as well.. 2 of the 6 bottles leaked a little...I would be mad if I paid $45 dollars for each. Im good though.


----------



## Noir (Feb 14, 2009)

HoneyDew said:


> Yeah, that is what I noticed. All those hummy ingredients and then parabens.


Yea I hear ya… which is why I said it is a *slight *turn off LOL…. I might still order. At $4.50 ya can’t go wrong.



LaidBak said:


> Noir I read the ingredients twice, and there are no parabens listed.


It does contain parabens - Isopropylparaben, Isobutylparaben, Butylparaben.


----------



## Denise11 (Feb 14, 2009)

HoneyDew said:


> Um, how did you get 12?



You can do 2 seperate orders. They will never know.


----------



## LaidBak (Feb 14, 2009)

Noir said:


> It does contain parabens - Isopropylparaben, Isobutylparaben, Butylparaben.


 
A picture is worth a thousand words--NO parabens in the boxes I'm holding.


----------



## Tee (Feb 14, 2009)

I ordered on the 8th around 10:30 pm and mine came in the mail today.  No problems that I have seen so far with leakage.  (No oily mess when I took them out.)


----------



## ShiShiPooPoo (Feb 14, 2009)

I want some of this just 'cuz...

...and I don't even use oils...I just WANT IT.


----------



## Tee (Feb 14, 2009)

LaidBak said:


> A picture is worth a thousand words--NO parabens in the boxes I'm holding.


I don't think I noticed any either.  I will check my box also.


----------



## Noir (Feb 15, 2009)

LaidBak said:


> A picture is worth a thousand words--NO parabens in the boxes I'm holding.


The $45 Global Goddess oil that they sell at HSN, Victoria Secrets, Dermstore and Nordstrom ABSOLUTELY does contain parabens.

You can view the ingredients listed by licensed sellers.

*HSN* -      http://beauty.hsn.com/global-goddes...ttr=5541&ocm=bs|5541&prev=hp!5541&ccm=bs|5541
*Nordstrom *-  http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/2929571/0~2377897~2377898~2384480~6004583?P=1
*Dermstore *- http://www.dermstore.com/product_Coconut-Amla+Revitalizing+Hair+Treatment_16554.htm


Aja1121 made a post about this oil nearly a yr ago… she even posted the ingredients which also include parabens 
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=4183197&postcou


In fact after comparing the 4.50 with the original (on the site) you can clearly tell that the shape of the bottles and labels are NOT the same… Not to mention, the ingredients are listed in a different order, with a few of the ingredients missing. Also if you look at the ingredients on the 4.50 box, the INCI names of the oils are in parenthesis, whereas on the original it is the other way around – the common names are in parenthesis (which is the correct way)


----------



## Noir (Feb 15, 2009)

Ok, after comparing the 4.50 bottle and the bottle on HSN, it appears to be that they are the same but the ingredient lists are different from each other. The 4.50 does not list the shea butter or neem. 

The oil at Nordstrom and on the official global goddess site look different from the one featured on HSN,  but the ingredients are the same.  

*Cocos Nucifera (Coconut) Oil, Helianthus Annuus (Sunflower) Seed Oil, Carthamus Tinctorius (Safflower) Seed Oil, Persea Gratissima (Avocado) Oil, Vitis Vinifera (Grape) Seed Oil, Butyrospermum Parkii (Shea Butter), Fragrance (Parfum), Prunus Domestica Seed Extract, Lawsonia Inermis (Henna) Extract, Phyllanthus Emblica Fruit (Amla) Extract, Melia Azadirachta Leaf (Neem) Extract, Limnanthes Alba (Meadowfoam) Seed Oil, Simmondsia Chinensis (Jojoba) Seed Oil, Tocopheryl Acetate, Isopropylparaben, Isobutylparaben, Butylparaben, D-Limonene, Linalool.*

Hmm, maybe just different labeling or the ingredients have been changed erplexed All I know is the ingredient list on that 4.50 oil is different from all the others (maybe why it is cheaper ???)

Yea, I think I’ll pass.


----------



## Denise11 (Feb 15, 2009)

On the site that sells the $4.50 one, they list neem as an igredient. Do you actually have the $4.50 box and the other one's ingredients to compare? I need to know because I still have time to cancell my order if it's suspicious .


----------



## Denise11 (Feb 15, 2009)

Aja's post doesn't list neem either. If hers is authentic, then there may be nothing wrong with the $4.50 one. Maybe they are old formulations.


----------



## Noir (Feb 15, 2009)

Denise11 said:


> On the site that sells the $4.50 one, they list neem as an igredient. Do you actually have the $4.50 box and the other one's ingredients to compare? I need to know because I still have time to cancell my order if it's suspicious .


Yea on the site they list neem but on the 4.50 box they sent it does not list the neem or shea butter (LaidBak posted a pic of the box a few posts up) 

I don’t have the $45.00 oil here with me to compare but the one I saw at Nordstrom definitely lists neem, shea and parabens erplexed



Denise11 said:


> Aja's post doesn't list neem either. If hers is authentic, then there may be nothing wrong with the $4.50 one. Maybe they are old formulations.



maybe it is an older formula or she could have missed the neem because her one does contain shea butter and parabens.

ETA.  Yea Aja probably just overlooked the neem (s'pose we could ask her?) seeing as her oil contains shea and parabens. If you look at these 2 threads from 3 yrs ago they also mention neem being in the ingredient list. http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=101733&highlight=global+goddess
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=101136&highlight=what+ripoff


----------



## SouthernStunner (Feb 15, 2009)

HoneyDew said:


> Um, how did you get 12?


 

ordered 6 in my name and 6 in my mothers name.  tempted to order 6 more in my husband's name


----------



## Noir (Feb 15, 2009)

dble post..............


----------



## SouthernStunner (Feb 15, 2009)

Ladies, I figure I would just email the Global Goddess customer service center to get to the bottom of this.  I am worried that we may get a bogus item and ruin their name.  At least that is what I said in my email.  I also attached a direct link to the amerimark site where the sale is.  Hopefully I will get a response.  I did mention the forum and how many of us have already purchased some of the discounted oil.


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Feb 15, 2009)

I got mine in the mail yesterday (Saturday). I hope it's not a bogus item.


----------



## Denise11 (Feb 15, 2009)

SouthernStunner said:


> Ladies, I figure I would just email the Global Goddess customer service center to get to the bottom of this.  I am worried that we may get a bogus item and ruin their name.  At least that is what I said in my email.  I also attached a direct link to the amerimark site where the sale is.  Hopefully I will get a response.  I did mention the forum and how many of us have already purchased some of the discounted oil.



Thanks so much. I want to know if it's legit. I still have time to cancel my order.


----------



## LaidBak (Feb 15, 2009)

Ladies, Ladies relax!  I sure didn't mean to start such a brouhaha on this wonderful Sunday morning!  

      We all know that companies change product formulations and packaging from time to time.    _[Case in point, peep the thread on the complete change in ORS Repleninshing Conditioner ingredients and packaging thats going right now_]  

     So what was posted a year ago (and typed in by hand) may not be relevant to what we are talking about and considering for use today.  Same for what is being sold in some other store or on some other site in some different looking bottle.  That's why I wanted to provide Noir with a picture of THIS product, from THIS company, that was being sold in THIS SPECIFIC sale.  So she could know that she had nothing to worry about as far as parabens.  Just trying to ease a sista's mind.

      What's jacked up is that on the Amerimark ($4.50) product, on the side panel, it talks about all the benefits of Neem.  And yet there is no Neem (Azadirachta indica, syn. Melia azadirachta L., Antelaea azadirachta (L.) Adelb.) listed in the ingredients.   Now that's bad juju and should definitely be addressed to them.  Photo attached of course....

     When its all said and done  I paid only $4.50 for what is, at the very least, an Amla oil that doesn't stink.  And for that I am very happy.


----------



## The Princess (Feb 15, 2009)

Regardless of the fact, my hair will love the extra treatment..$4.50 a bottle is the only way my hair will get it.


----------



## MonaLisa (Feb 15, 2009)

LaidBak said:


> A picture is worth a thousand words--NO parabens in the boxes I'm holding.


 
_*Thanks for pics...*_

_*even if it's a bootleg...with no parabens...*_

_*I feel okay about the purchase...I was willing to take a chance with the parabens..but if there are none, even better..not worried about the neem or shea butter, I was just happy that other oils were still present*_


----------



## Libra08 (Feb 15, 2009)

Keep us posted SouthernStunner!


----------



## LaidBak (Feb 15, 2009)

The Princess said:


> Regardless of the fact, my hair will love the extra treatment..$4.50 a bottle is the only way my hair will get it.


 
Amen to that!  I will never again buy that stinky Dabur amla oil.   And I don't see myself dealing with the amla powder.  So this is the only way amla is going to touch my head.  
But I think that as a precuation I am going to put my extra bottles in the fridge until I am ready to use them.  I bought three and that should last me for years.


----------



## HoneyDew (Feb 15, 2009)

I prefer the ingredients in the bottle that LaidBack posted.

I am glad I purchased this either way.


----------



## Denise11 (Feb 15, 2009)

HoneyDew said:


> I prefer the ingredients in the bottle that LaidBack posted.
> 
> I am glad I purchased this either way.



After I calmed down and thought about it, I prefer the ingredients that Laidback posted too.


----------



## Libra08 (Feb 15, 2009)

Denise11 aren't you on a no buy challenge? I see someone's slipping and the challenge just started


----------



## kweenameena (Feb 15, 2009)

I just ordered 4 bottles and paid $20.70. I hope they arrive soon.


----------



## Denise11 (Feb 15, 2009)

Libra08 said:


> Denise11 aren't you on a no buy challenge? I see someone's slipping and the challenge just started



Girl, I failed that challenge about 3 times now. I'm new here, so you know I'm buying way too much. Its hard to resist. I ordered Ayurvedic powders yesterday too. I need help!


----------



## Denise11 (Feb 15, 2009)

I learned not to enter no buy challenges while ok still new because everything is still so tempting and exciting, and hard to resist! Maybe I'll try again in a few months when the newness of it all has worn off.


----------



## Libra08 (Feb 15, 2009)

Oh yeah I remember when I was a newbie . My mom used to give me $10 a week for lunch money and every week I would have new hair products. She could never understand where I was getting the money from to buy all of those products. I would come home everyday with an empty stomach, but atleast my hair was on point


----------



## Denise11 (Feb 15, 2009)

Hey everyone. I just recieved a response to the email that I sent to Global Goddess. Karen Kampfl said that this is not their product and it is a total knock-off of their oil. She apologized and said that they have gotten lots of emails from other people like me, concerned that we have been sold an imposter oil.  

I'm going to cancel my order.


----------



## SouthernStunner (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi all this is the message I got from Global Goddess:

Hi Karla,

Thank you so much for your inquiry...Let me assure you that this is NOT our product, but a knockoff, which we are seriously looking into.  We really appreciate the email and as you said.."if its too good to be true" ...we are trying to find out what this is about.  I can keep you updated and as soon as we find out, I can let you know.

Kind Regards,

Karen

Karen Kampfl Global Goddess Beauty


----------



## Libra08 (Feb 15, 2009)

I'm so happy I put the wrong date in for my credit card!


----------



## SouthernStunner (Feb 15, 2009)

To any of the ladies that have already used this bogus oil how did it do on your hair?


----------



## The Princess (Feb 15, 2009)

I don't care im still go use it, its not the first thing I bought that was a knock off it won't be the last.....I won't tell..if you won't tell...


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Feb 15, 2009)

SouthernStunner said:


> To any of the ladies that have already used this bogus oil how did it do on your hair?



Thanks for the info SS!!!  

I hope the ladies results are favorable...I just checked out the return policy on Amerimark and it is 14 days from receipt of order. I just hope I haven't bought some bottles of Crisco or something...I knew the price was ridiculously cheap but I was hoping that GG made an error in the packaging....anywho we shall see


----------



## healthyhair2 (Feb 15, 2009)

If this is a knock off- how did they get the packaging with the owner's picture on it? At any rate I do like the way it performed on my hair.My BF made a comment on how good my hair looked after i used it, as a matter of fact he repeated himself a couple of times AND stared !!!  I can think of worse things to spend $4.50 on. Who knows these could have "fallen off the truck" so to speak.... So far my hair loves it.


----------



## MissLawyerLady (Feb 15, 2009)

I ordered this too, but haven't received mine yet.  If anyone else has used the oil and has any reviews please keep us updated.

As the saying goes, "Caveat emptor"...."Let the buyer beware"!!!!


----------



## LaReyna756 (Feb 15, 2009)

LaidBak said:


> Amen to that! I will never again buy that stinky Dabur amla oil. And I don't see myself dealing with the amla powder. So this is the only way amla is going to touch my head.
> But I think that as a precuation I am going to put my extra bottles in the fridge until I am ready to use them. I bought three and that should last me for years.


 
It's usally good to store extras in the fridge.  I'll probably do the same.


----------



## LaReyna756 (Feb 15, 2009)

I just ordered 6 bottles, and got a few more things from the site.  I used a 20% off coupon link from plaincoupons.com, plus a coupon code for $10 off, AAPR6Q.  

Don't know if anyone has already posted about this, but the site let me use both promotions.  I saved $21 off of a $51 purchase.  

ETA: From other user's posts the coupon codes my sign you up for services, where the charges are automatically renewed each month.  Buyer's beware.


----------



## Denise11 (Feb 15, 2009)

LaReyna756 said:


> I just ordered 6 bottles, and got a few more things from the site.  I used a 20% off coupon link from plaincoupons.com, plus a coupon code for $10 off, AAPR6Q.
> 
> Don't know if anyone has already posted about this, but the site let me use both promotions.  I saved $21 off of a $51 purchase.



But the stuff is bootleg.


----------



## LaReyna756 (Feb 15, 2009)

LaidBak said:


> When its all said and done I paid only $4.50 for what is, at the very least, an Amla oil that doesn't stink. And for that I am very happy.


 
I agree.  Even if it is bootleg, (and without the shea butter or other more expensive ingredients,) it's still a good price for what you're getting.


----------



## LyndseyJK (Feb 15, 2009)

I agree.  Even if it is a bootleg product the ingredients are real. And $4.50 is a great price for the oils we are getting. When mine come in the mail I'm going to *** some shea butter oil and maybe I will learn how to infuse Neem oil and add that.


Has anyone sent a letter to AmeriMArk complain about their false advertisement (Neem and Shea Butter oil in the product and it not being on the box) and their Trademark Infringement ?



LaReyna756 said:


> I agree.  Even if it is bootleg, (and without the shea butter or other more expensive ingredients,) it's still a good price for what you're getting.


----------



## msdevo (Feb 15, 2009)

I am just curious as to how you ladies know that the ingredients listing are actually whats in the bottle?  I mean if the company is fraudulently using the other company name, what  makes you think that everything else isn't false?


----------



## LaReyna756 (Feb 15, 2009)

msdevo said:


> I am just curious as to how you ladies know that the ingredients listing are actually whats in the bottle? I mean if the company is fraudulently using the other company name, what makes you think that everything else isn't false?


 
Yeah, like someone else posted earlier, you just cross your fingers and hope you don't end up with Crisco or veggie oil.


----------



## msdevo (Feb 15, 2009)

Well I just hope for the sake of those who have used this product already that this stuff is legit



LaReyna756 said:


> Yeah, like someone else posted earlier, you just cross your fingers and hope you don't end up with Crisco or veggie oil.


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Feb 15, 2009)

I'm afraid to use the product now. I'm not sure that I can trust what's in it. Anyone try it yet?


----------



## mariofmagdal (Feb 16, 2009)

I have a box of this oil already and I ordered from ameri-mark. My order has not arrived. However, I got mine from a lady on ebay; several months ago, who said she got it from HSN and did not want it, this was an extra bottle. I have no proof where it really came from, but its just like the ones posted here.

As for the oil, it does cloud when cold, as stated on the packaging. I like it, I have not used it a lot but it has not damaged my hair in any way. I am not convinced the product is bootleg, that's some pretty expensive packaging for a knock-off. Why go through all the trouble and then sell it so cheaply, it's not even half price. Is the company denying changes to box and formula? My box is dated 2008, has a UPC bar and a serial number stamped on the box. Is Ameri-mark known to sell imposters?


----------



## HoneyDew (Feb 16, 2009)

This whole thing is actually so funny to me.


----------



## Denise11 (Feb 16, 2009)

msdevo said:


> I am just curious as to how you ladies know that the ingredients listing are actually whats in the bottle?  I mean if the company is fraudulently using the other company name, what  makes you think that everything else isn't false?



Exactly!
That's why I cancelled my order today. I don't wanna have to cross my fingers and hope it's not Crisco, I don't care how little it cost. I like to know what I'm putting on my hair and skin.


----------



## Libra08 (Feb 16, 2009)

Bumping for more reviews for those who have used it!


----------



## mariofmagdal (Feb 16, 2009)

Well Ladies, I contacted the lady I made my first purchase from off Ebay, and she confirms that her supplier buys all of his products from HSN/QVC as closeouts. I believe her, as I know of other people who do the same. Again, my package is the same as the one posted here. Perhaps there is an error on the packaging that they have not noticed, the changes on the bottle are slight. Oh well maybe someone else can get to the bottom of it, the product as is, is alright with me.


----------



## msdevo (Feb 16, 2009)

So some of the ingredients on your packaging is missing as well?



mariofmagdal said:


> Well Ladies, I contacted the lady I made my first purchase from off Ebay, and she confirms that her supplier buys all of his products from HSN/QVC as closeouts. I believe her, as I know of other people who do the same. Again, my package is the same as the one posted here. Perhaps there is an error on the packaging that they have not noticed, the changes on the bottle are slight. Oh well maybe someone else can get to the bottom of it, the product as is, is alright with me.


----------



## mariofmagdal (Feb 16, 2009)

Yes some ingredients are missing, and the bottle designs and layout are slightly different. I also noted the serial number on the bottle and box are the same. That's a whole lot of work for a knockoff, could it be these are the mis-printed bottles/boxes that are being sold by others as closeouts? The lady I bought from says she has no idea why the original company would say its not their product.


----------



## Libra08 (Feb 16, 2009)

This keeps getting more and more interesting...


----------



## Libra08 (Feb 16, 2009)

For those who have received the oil, does it get cloudy? I was googling the product and it warns about the product becoming cloudy because of the coconut oil. Maybe someone could put theirs in cold water to see if it becomes cloudy.


----------



## mariofmagdal (Feb 16, 2009)

Libra08 said:


> For those who have received the oil, does it get cloudy? I was googling the product and it warns about the product becoming cloudy because of the coconut oil. Maybe someone could put theirs in cold water to see if it becomes cloudy.



I have posted that I have one of these supposed imposter bottles and yes it does become cloudy. I got my imposter bottle from an ebay seller who said it came from a person who buys closeouts from HSN/QVC.


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Feb 16, 2009)

Have you tried it yet?


----------



## PinkPebbles (Feb 16, 2009)

SouthernStunner said:


> Hi all this is the message I got from Global Goddess:
> 
> Hi Karla,
> 
> ...


 

Thank you - I placed my order today but turned around and canceled it.


----------



## Denise11 (Feb 16, 2009)

Libra08 said:


> For those who have received the oil, does it get cloudy? I was googling the product and it warns about the product becoming cloudy because of the coconut oil. Maybe someone could put theirs in cold water to see if it becomes cloudy.



I believe it has coconut oil in it, but you can get coconut oil cheap and easy. It's the Neem, Grapeseed oil, amla, and the other good stuff that may not be in there. I don't need more coconut oil.

I'm also wondering why the box talks about the benefits of Neem, but there's no Neem in the ingredients list? There are so many people out there that knows how to duplicate those boxes and bottles.


----------



## Noir (Feb 16, 2009)

SouthernStunner said:


> Hi all this is the message I got from Global Goddess:
> 
> Hi Karla,
> 
> ...


 


Denise11 said:


> Hey everyone. I just recieved a response to the email that I sent to Global Goddess. Karen Kampfl said that this is not their product and it is a total knock-off of their oil. She apologized and said that they have gotten lots of emails from other people like me, concerned that we have been sold an imposter oil.
> 
> I'm going to cancel my order.


 


Thanks gals! I thought as much. I should have known that 95% off would be too good to be true  

I wanted to try this oil for the ayurvedic properties, so it makes no sense for me to purchase it and $4.50 for a 5 oz bottle of coconut/jojoba/oil/what ev oil, isn’t even worth it for me not when I can buy a 16oz jar for the same price 

So, I googled the company (I knew the name “Amerimark” was familiar) and it is that company that were involved in that health passport scam. Basically when you order from them or you use one of their discount codes, they sign you up for some health membership and charge your CC 29.99 a month. If you google “Amerimark scam”, there are a bunch of complaints all over the net... They are/were under investigation by the Better Business Bureau you can read the report on the BBB site. 

Just a heads up for the gals who ordered from this company …. Make sure that you check your CC statement over next few months to make sure that you have not been charged miscellaneous membership fees.


----------



## Noir (Feb 16, 2009)

LaidBak said:


> I wanted to provide Noir with a picture of THIS product, from THIS company, that was being sold in THIS SPECIFIC sale. So she could know that she had nothing to worry about as far as parabens. Just trying to ease a sista's mind.


Hey thanks! Yea wasn’t trying to make a big hoohaa about it neither LOL I just like to know _exactly_ _what_ I’m spending my money on :wink2:

Thanks for trying to ease my mind though


----------



## msdevo (Feb 16, 2009)

When people commit fraud they will go to any length to stick it to people no matter how much work is in it. 

The makers of Global Goddess have actually been on HSN so if the person you purchased yours from claim that HSN is where that go theirs from then its not the "fake" that many of the ladies are referring to.




mariofmagdal said:


> Yes some ingredients are missing, and the bottle designs and layout are slightly different. I also noted the serial number on the bottle and box are the same. *That's a whole lot of work for a knockoff*, could it be these are the mis-printed bottles/boxes that are being sold by others as closeouts? The lady I bought from says she has no idea why the original company would say its not their product.


----------



## The Princess (Feb 16, 2009)

Noir said:


> Thanks gals! I thought as much. I should have known that 95% off would be too good to be true
> 
> I wanted to try this oil for the ayurvedic properties, so it makes no sense for me to purchase it and $4.50 for a 5 oz bottle of coconut/jojoba/oil/what ev oil, isn’t even worth it for me not when I can buy a 16oz jar for the same price
> 
> ...


 
You know what, not trying to add anything to this, but after I ordered from here, my bank (USAA) love this bank..They called me and stated they are closing my credit card account, and opening me up another one with new everything and sending me a new Credit card.. After my last transaction,(which was with Amerimark) another invalid transaction attempted to come through, but it couldn't be trace and seem fradulant..I didn't think anything of it, but I never had that happen before. I didn't ask for details, cause Amerimark was the last purchase I made, and nothing else came through. So now I thinking that what was going to happen...USAA caught them from trying to make a transaction.


----------



## Avaya (Feb 16, 2009)

Man, I should have waited before I jumped on this bandwagon! Good Grief!


----------



## Libra08 (Feb 16, 2009)

This keeps getting crazier and crazier


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Feb 16, 2009)

The Princess said:


> You know what, not trying to add anything to this, but after I ordered from here, my bank (USAA) love this bank..They called me and stated they are closing my credit card account, and opening me up another one with new everything and sending me a new Credit card.. After my last transaction,(which was with Amerimark) another invalid transaction attempted to come through, but it couldn't be trace and seem fradulant..I didn't think anything of it, but I never had that happen before. I didn't ask for details, cause Amerimark was the last purchase I made, and nothing else came through. So now I thinking that what was going to happen...USAA caught them from trying to make a transaction.



THANK YOU!! I used my USAA account to purchase this oil, too. I will definitely check my charges. Thanks again! I do love USAA!! They have treated me well over the years...


----------



## Denise11 (Feb 16, 2009)

I called my bank and put a hold on my debit card while they send me a new one. 

I called the company and asked them about being automatically signed up for some plan. They acted so fishy, like they didn't know or wasn't sure. Everything I asked took 3 or 4 minutes to check on. The lady had to keep getting off the phone to find out. Like she didn't know anything about the company she works for. After so long, she came up with several health plans that if you wasn't looking at what you were doing, you could be signing up for it. 

Something is wrong at that company. 

Another thing, I was listening closely and it sounded like they was in somebodys basement or garage. It sounded too hollow for a business. They could be in somebodys house doing this stuff.


----------



## msdevo (Feb 16, 2009)

Ya know this is so funny. I remember some years ago catalog companies were using inmates to process there orders. Can you just imagine giving your credit card number to a person convicted of theft



Denise11 said:


> Something is wrong at that company.
> 
> Another thing, I was listening closely and it sounded like they was in somebodys basement or garage. It sounded too hollow for a business. They could be in somebodys house doing this stuff.


----------



## LyndseyJK (Feb 16, 2009)

I just called AmeriMark and told them that I ordered their Global Goddess Oil and that I contacted the actual company and they told me AmeriMark was selling a fake product and I wanted my money back.  The Rep put me on hold for about 3 minutes, came back and told me that my money would be back on my account within two days.  I had my Trademark Infringement and legal arguments all ready and didn't even have to use them. lol.


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Feb 16, 2009)

Can you post the numbers you called here? That may help others who might want to place calls as well. Thanks so much!!


----------



## Denise11 (Feb 16, 2009)

msdevo said:


> Ya know this is so funny. I remember some years ago catalog companies were using inmates to process there orders. Can you just imagine giving your credit card number to a person convicted of theft



That is so scary. Something is up though. That lady was oh-ing and uh-ing too much like everything was confusing. She didn't sound confused when I called, she dindnt get confused until I started asking her questions. They could be doing anything with those card numbers. That's why I just went onand got a new number.

This has taught me a lesson. I'm not jumping on anymore website deals. I'm sticking to the companies I'm familiar with unless I check them out first.


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Feb 16, 2009)

Denise11 said:


> I called my bank and put a hold on my debit card while they send me a new one.
> 
> I called the company and asked them about being automatically signed up for some plan. They acted so fishy, like they didn't know or wasn't sure. Everything I asked took 3 or 4 minutes to check on. The lady had to keep getting off the phone to find out. Like she didn't know anything about the company she works for. After so long, she came up with several health plans that if you wasn't looking at what you were doing, you could be signing up for it.
> 
> ...



They are probably using a work at home company. I sent them an email about the authenticity of their product and they responded by telling me "it has been sent to the appropriate department".....

I haven't received mine yet, but it is showing that it has shipped. I will probably end up sending it back as it will not make or break me to use this stuff. Besides, my hair is on the right track and I don't want to suffer a setback because I decided to be a guinea pig... Oh well, back to my trusty ole coconut oil prepoo...tried and true baby!!!


----------



## LyndseyJK (Feb 16, 2009)

The number I called was:

1-877-268-9594


----------



## mightycute912 (Feb 16, 2009)

Dammit, it was too good to be true. And I was so excited to try this. Now, I got to cancel my order. Oh well, you live and you learn.


----------



## Libra08 (Feb 16, 2009)

LyndseyJK said:


> I just called AmeriMark and told them that I ordered their Global Goddess Oil and that I contacted the actual company and they told me AmeriMark was selling a fake product and I wanted my money back.  The Rep put me on hold for about 3 minutes, came back and told me that my money would be back on my account within two days.  I had my Trademark Infringement and legal arguments all ready and didn't even have to use them. lol.



I called and did the same thing and they said that their product was real and it had already been shipped


----------



## QT (Feb 16, 2009)

So what's the verdict? Did anyone recieve their order?


----------



## LisaLisa1908 (Feb 16, 2009)

I am so pissed.  I placed my order before I read all the way throuhg this thread and I turned right around and cancelled it.  I did it so quickly that she couldn't even find the order right away.  She said that it was cancelled and that I should call them tomorrow to verify.  I said, "I HOPE that this isn't going to be a problem."  

I didn't even SEE anything about a medical plan, but I only ordered two bottles, so I wasn't worried.  I didn't click on ANYTHING extra, so if they sign me up for anything, they are going to have a problem.


----------



## Denise11 (Feb 16, 2009)

LisaLisa1908 said:


> I am so pissed.  I placed my order before I read all the way throuhg this thread and I turned right around and cancelled it.  I did it so quickly that she couldn't even find the order right away.  She said that it was cancelled and that I should call them tomorrow to verify.  I said, "I HOPE that this isn't going to be a problem."
> 
> I didn't even SEE anything about a medical plan, but I only ordered two bottles, so I wasn't worried.  I didn't click on ANYTHING extra, so if they sign me up for anything, they are going to have a problem.



I went back onto the website to see if there were any plans offered and I saw none either, so they must be just signing people up without their knowledge. There were no plans offered to click on.


----------



## Libra08 (Feb 16, 2009)

Denise11 said:


> I went back onto the website to see if there were any plans offered and I saw none either, so they must be just signing people up without their knowledge. There were no plans offered to click on.



Yeah I went through a ton of complaints about this when I googled it, and the people weren't even aware that they had been signed up. Some guy just bought a cushion and he was signed up


----------



## SouthernStunner (Feb 16, 2009)

I just called the company (Amerimark) and was told that they got it from a different disturbutor.  I told her I dont care where they got it from I need to make sure it is legit and was assured they were.  I also told her that I got an email from the company (Global Goddess) and was told that this is a knock off.  The lady on the phone was suprised at what I had just told her.  She said that if I want to send it back I could and get a full refund.  I dont know if it is worth the hassel now cause I send it to them and have to wait for them to recieve it and process it and then send me the money.  They wont be in a big hurry to send me the money.

I dont know I am so utterly dissappointed in myself for jumping on this without research.  Now I got to check my CC to make sure they havent added something stupid to my care.  Good thing I am with USAA.


----------



## msdevo (Feb 16, 2009)

I saw on one site that they were signing up a bunch of senior citizens via telephone. Then reps from their company were cussing people out for complaining.  



Libra08 said:


> Yeah I went through a ton of complaints about this when I googled it, and the people weren't even aware that they had been signed up. Some guy just bought a cushion and he was signed up


----------



## LyndseyJK (Feb 16, 2009)

My stuff has already been shipped also (I received my shipment notice the other day) and I'm not sure if they can stop the shipment while it is in route.  They gave me no instruction to send the product back.    About 15 minutes after I called I received an email "Return Notification Email".  I would just try calling again and see if you get a different representative.



Libra08 said:


> I called and did the same thing and they said that their product was real and it had already been shipped


----------



## Libra08 (Feb 16, 2009)

LyndseyJK said:


> My stuff has already been shipped also (I received my shipment notice the other day) and I'm not sure if they can stop the shipment while it is in route.  They gave me no instruction to send the product back.    About 15 minutes after I called I received an email "Return Notification Email".  I would just try calling again and see if you get a different representative.



Thanks I'm going to try again tomorrow!


----------



## DarkHair (Feb 16, 2009)

Oh wow. I wondered why this thread was constantly on the top. I ordered mine when this thread first got started...and I still haven't received my order. I just hope that I get it within the 14 days of the date on receipt. I'm disappointed...and I thought I was getting a deal.

Thanks you all.


----------



## lexielex (Feb 16, 2009)

I only ordered I called and tried to cancel but they already shipped, and yeah they sign you up for some junk I called and cancelled that the same day.


----------



## Libra08 (Feb 16, 2009)

lexielex said:


> I only ordered I called and tried to cancel but they already shipped, and yeah they sign you up for some junk I called and cancelled that the same day.



They signed up that fast


----------



## Denise11 (Feb 16, 2009)

Libra08 said:


> They signed up that fast



They make you disappear fast too. When I called asking all of those questions about the plans they sign you up for, and had them check and make sure I wasn't signed up, they claim they didn't even see my name in the system anymore. I had just cancelled over the phone this morning, and now I'm not even in the system? When you cancel an order with a company, you are still in their system and they can see it, only it will state that your order has been cancelled. That is one fishy company!


----------



## SouthernStunner (Feb 16, 2009)

I just called again to make sure I was not signed up for anything other than the purchases I made and they assured me I wasnt.  I used my VERY professional voice and very bluntly said ok if I see anything on my card other then the purchases made I can me assured that the company will be held liable and will correct anything and everything, Allison (letting her know I remember her name).


----------



## LaReyna756 (Feb 16, 2009)

Libra08 said:


> Thanks I'm going to try again tomorrow!


 
If you do not get results, dispute directly through your credit card company, and let them know that you received counterfeit products.


----------



## lexielex (Feb 16, 2009)

SouthernStunner said:


> I just called again to make sure I was not signed up for anything other than the purchases I made and they assured me I wasnt. I used my VERY professional voice and very bluntly said ok if I see anything on my card other then the purchases made I can me assured that the company will be held liable and will correct anything and everything, Allison (letting her know I remember her name).


 When you order they offer a 10dolla back coupon so when you click on that and follow the process you are actually signing up for a discount network that will be like 12dollas a month...ummm no thanks, I called right after that and was like cancel that ish...wish i could have cancelled that order.


----------



## Libra08 (Feb 17, 2009)

So no one else has tried this bogus oil yet?


----------



## Libra08 (Feb 17, 2009)

I emailed Global Goddess and this is what I received:

Dear Libra08 - 

Thank you so much for contacting us.  We will definitely look into this as this is not our approved formulation and product.  It looks like someone is selling a rejected batch which makes me very unhappy since I pride myself on providing you and all of our customers with only the best formulations.  This one does not contain Neem and was rejected due to floating debris in the oil.  Please let your friends know not to purchase it as we can not guarantee what it will do to your hair.

Once again, I sincerely appreciate you contacting us.  To thank you and because we truly understand everyone's financial situation during these times, please accept my offer for 25% off anything on our site.  Type in Coupon Code - Oil.

All the best,
Shalini


----------



## Denise11 (Feb 17, 2009)

Now Global goddess is lying! She told me and southernstunner that it was not their oil and that it wasnit legit. Now she's saying that it is their oil - only a bad batch that she can't guarantee won't damage your hair?

Who's telling the truth? Boy, people lie way too much!









Libra08 said:


> I emailed Global Goddess and this is what I received:
> 
> Dear Libra08 -
> 
> ...


----------



## Libra08 (Feb 17, 2009)

Denise11 said:


> Now Global goddess is lying! She told me and southernstunner that it was not their oil and that it wasnit legit. Now she's saying that it is their oil - only a bad batch that she can't guarantee won't damage your hair?
> 
> Who's telling the truth? Boy, people lie way too much!



And the plot thickens. erplexed


----------



## msa (Feb 17, 2009)

This thread is so deep.

Wow.


I have learned a good lesson and I didn't even order anything.


----------



## mariofmagdal (Feb 17, 2009)

I do not believe Global Goddess one bit! Who would make a bad batch of oil, then make bottle and box labels to match. The label and packaging is more likely the true culprit. She knows these are out there, if they still sell and the buyer likes the product they will more than likely get more.


----------



## HoneyDew (Feb 17, 2009)

lexielex said:


> When you order they offer a 10dolla back coupon so when you click on that and follow the process you are actually signing up for a discount network that will be like 12dollas a month...ummm no thanks, I called right after that and was like cancel that ish...wish i could have cancelled that order.



Many online shopping sites offer that.  I ordered a skirt from Chadwicks recently and their site does the same thing.  I want to say even Amazon had done it at one point. It is an outside service.  All about advertising and making that money.  Even Ebay now has offers that you have to pass just to click the arrow to see the next items in a list.

You don't have to click on it and it has nothing to do with your order.


----------



## HoneyDew (Feb 17, 2009)

Now they done switched up their game.  

They are like : _DA&N!  I thought yall got rid of those?!?!  Now they selling our ish for only $4.50.

Now I done told them it was not ours and these chicks gon' figure this ish out.  Offer a discount so we can get them dollas instead. _



Libra08 said:


> I emailed Global Goddess and this is what I received:
> 
> Dear Libra08 -
> 
> ...


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Feb 17, 2009)

Denise11 said:


> Now Global goddess is lying! She told me and southernstunner that it was not their oil and that it wasnit legit. Now she's saying that it is their oil - only a bad batch that she can't guarantee won't damage your hair?
> 
> Who's telling the truth? Boy, people lie way too much!




Then why in the h** didn't they throw this batch out?!?!  They knew d*** well they were going to sell this stuff at a very cheap price to whoever bought it and really thought that the American public would not question it. They could not sell it because of the "debris", bottled it and forgot the other ingredient(s), or for whatever reason, so what do you do...cut your losses and sell it to some small time retailer so the loss will not be that exorbitant and you can still write it off. 

It is just like buying some irregular draws or something from Marshalls, TJ Maxx but at least those retailers indicate they are "irregular"....


----------



## Naturelle (Feb 17, 2009)

Not interested.  I've already infused coconut oil and amla...seems like the same thing only with other oils and henna added....the coconut makes it smell great tho


----------



## LaidBak (Feb 17, 2009)

*Puts thread on pause to check credit card statement*

Whew!  No bogus charges for me.  Yet...


----------



## msdevo (Feb 17, 2009)

Wow this is just to much. Ya don't know who or what to believe. Either way I hope the ladies that have used it do not have any adverse effects to their hair.


----------



## HoneyDew (Feb 17, 2009)

sqzbly1908 said:


> Then why in the h** didn't they throw this batch out?!?!  They knew d*** well they were going to sell this stuff at a very cheap price to whoever bought it and really thought that the American public would not question it. They could not sell it because of the "debris", bottled it and forgot the other ingredient(s), or for whatever reason, so what do you do...cut your losses and sell it to some small time retailer so the loss will not be that exorbitant and you can still write it off.
> 
> It is just like buying some irregular draws or something from Marshalls, TJ Maxx but at least those retailers indicate they are "irregular"....



Sounds like someone at Global Goddess, instead of throwing it out, gave it to her cousin Craig and 'dem. They got their hustle on and Amerimark and Beauty Boutique jumped on it.  They knew how to clear them babies out. And at only $4.50 a bottle, you know Amerimark got them cheap.

This is so so so funny!


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Feb 17, 2009)

LOL @ this mess, I read this thread being nosey cause I sure don't need to order any oils. My first thought was GG know darn well that AM and 'em bottles are legit, they just don't want to loose out on $40.50. I also believe that the $4.50 price is about right I have seen oils with ingredients just that good at the Indian, not exactly but still good. GG just know that the Indian Oils are on the move and wanted to slap a high price on something to make the customer feel like it has to be "the bomb" for that price, NOT! GG more than like took an already existing product and just put their name on the bottle.


----------



## Nita81 (Feb 17, 2009)

Oilgate 09'


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Feb 17, 2009)

Oh and by no means do I think it's funny when it comes to pples money I am talking about GG lying through email not knowing that the ladies frequent the same hair forum..


----------



## Noir (Feb 17, 2009)

Wow this blew up! 

I don’t care whether or not the oil is an ol’ expired batch, some bogus crap or fell off the back of a van; BOTH companies (amerimark AND global goddess) are dodgy as heyal and that oil is more trouble that it is worth LOL. 

Yea, I just stick to some good ol' vatika and my own infused oils. 

Sorry to the gals who feel jipped.


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Feb 17, 2009)

HoneyDew said:


> Sounds like someone at Global Goddess, instead of throwing it out, gave it to her cousin Craig and 'dem. They got their hustle on and Amerimark and Beauty Boutique jumped on it.  They knew how to clear them babies out. And at only $4.50 a bottle, you know Amerimark got them cheap.
> 
> This is so so so funny!


----------



## JerriBlank (Feb 17, 2009)

Noir said:


> Wow this blew up!
> 
> I don’t care whether or not the oil is an ol’ expired batch, bogus or fell off the back of a van; BOTH companies (amerimark AND global goddess) are dodgy as heyal and that oil is more trouble that it is worth LOL.
> 
> ...



ITA 150%!!!!
I was thisclose to ordering this mess...but i talked myself out of it because i know that i just don't need it.
I'm so sorry that some of you ladies have to deal with this mess.I hate having my account messed with!!!


----------



## Denise11 (Feb 17, 2009)

ladybeesrch said:


> ITA 150%!!!!
> I was thisclose to ordering this mess...but i talked myself out of it because i know that i just don't need it.
> I'm so sorry that some of you ladies have to deal with this mess.I hate having my account messed with!!!



I'm glad I used my debit card. I told my bank about this mess, they said the whole thing was fraud against us, and issued me another card. So they don't have my card number anymore.


----------



## Nita81 (Feb 17, 2009)

I almost ordered myself but that markdown just didn't feel right to me and I realized I didn't put a dent in my Deyshani Elixir(SheScentIt) oil!!!!


----------



## The Princess (Feb 17, 2009)

Ok, they making me mad, I was go buy the real one and use the discount code, but now, I changed my mind, they know whats going on..and they trying to play us.. 



Libra08 said:


> I emailed Global Goddess and this is what I received:
> 
> Dear Libra08 -
> 
> ...


----------



## twnz&1mo (Feb 17, 2009)

I'm on the phone cancelling my order now!


----------



## Libra08 (Feb 17, 2009)

twnz&1mo said:


> I'm on the phone cancelling my order now!



Good Luck with that!


----------



## HeavenlySkies (Feb 17, 2009)

I don't think you ladies are understanding...you aren't just signed up for a subscription out of no where because you buy something from them. If you take advantage of that $10 off your next offer advertisement (which I didn't see) then you will be signed up for a monthly subscription which it states in the fine print. Many popular LEGIT sites use that same thing...fredericks.com amazon.com buy.com you just hit no thanks and keep it moving.

Also if I had an expensive a$# product out and a site had it deeply deeply discounted of course I would be like oh that's not the real thing or it's fake and no telling what's in it to convince people not to buy it and buy stuff from ME so I can make MORE money come on yall be serious look at what's really going on here.​


----------



## LovingLengths (Feb 17, 2009)

I jumped the gun and purchased 4 bottles but I just canceled my order, so hopefully they won't ship out or charge me... I've learned my lesson as a PJ..


----------



## lovinglength (Feb 17, 2009)

Just placed my order!  I ordered 6 bottles...that is a great deal and I used coupon code AAMQOZ for 5 bucks off my order...so my total for 6 bottles came to 27.99.  Not bad at all!   Let's hope no other great deals pop up out of nowhere!  I'm supposed to be saving!!!  Ahhhhh!!!!


----------



## Denise11 (Feb 17, 2009)

I was just wondering if you read this thread before you placed your order?



lovinglength said:


> Just placed my order!  I ordered 6 bottles...that is a great deal and I used coupon code AAMQOZ for 5 bucks off my order...so my total for 6 bottles came to 27.99.  Not bad at all!   Let's hope no other great deals pop up out of nowhere!  I'm supposed to be saving!!!  Ahhhhh!!!!


----------



## lovinglength (Feb 17, 2009)

Oh yeah, you definitely have to be careful about those extra offers, however, the product they are selling at a deep discount is more than likely the true product.  They probably dont want multiple returns and in extreme cases, lawsuits for selling counterfit merchandise.




Moustacy said:


> I don't think you ladies are understanding...you aren't just signed up for a subscription out of no where because you buy something from them. If you take advantage of that $10 off your next offer advertisement (which I didn't see) then you will be signed up for a monthly subscription which it states in the fine print. Many popular LEGIT sites use that same thing...fredericks.com amazon.com buy.com you just hit no thanks and keep it moving.​
> 
> 
> Also if I had an expensive a$# product out and a site had it deeply deeply discounted of course I would be like oh that's not the real thing or it's fake and no telling what's in it to convince people not to buy it and buy stuff from ME so I can make MORE money come on yall be serious look at what's really going on here.​


----------



## HoneyDew (Feb 17, 2009)

I actually looking forward to my order. 

I seriously think GG knows there is no problem with these oils, they are just mad that they are being sold so cheap.

But if you gonna sell a bottle of $10 (if that) oil for $45, they gotta be perfect. Something was a little off (it happens!!) and they knew they could not send them to a person that is crazy enough to spend $45 on them.

I look forward to getting my order. And I will enjoy my oils, because I am never going to buy from GG again.  They got too much of a racket going on for my taste.


----------



## lovinglength (Feb 17, 2009)

How crazy!  I only read the first few pages when I placed my order.  I went on ahead and cancelled it because I dont want to chance a counterfit batch...I dont want the drama some of the other ladies have unfortunatly experienced.  Yikes....I'm done.....no more!



Denise11 said:


> I was just wondering if you read this thread before you placed your order?


----------



## danigurl18 (Feb 17, 2009)

Thank God I read this before I ordered and I hope all you ladies get your money back in a timely fashion!


----------



## msdevo (Feb 17, 2009)

Denise11 said:


> I was just wondering if you read this thread before you placed your order?


----------



## msdevo (Feb 17, 2009)

Im glad you were able to cancel.  Check your account over the next couple of days to make sure no other charges are on it.



lovinglength said:


> How crazy!  I only read the first few pages when I placed my order.  I went on ahead and cancelled it because I dont want to chance a counterfit batch...I dont want the drama some of the other ladies have unfortunatly experienced.  Yikes....I'm done.....no more!


----------



## lovinglength (Feb 17, 2009)

I'll do that.  Always some kinda drama 



msdevo said:


> Im glad you were able to cancel. Check your account over the next couple of days to make sure no other charges are on it.


----------



## HoneyDew (Feb 17, 2009)

Why do you all think there will be extra charges on your card? 

There has been nothing to indicate that.

Even if you mistakenly agreed to that ad that pops up after the order, it is done by another company.  Cancelling your you with Amerimark might not cancel that program so you may want to dig further.

I am surprised you have never seen those on other online shopping sites.  Even Amazon does it.

Excuse me, if you guys are talking about something else.


----------



## msdevo (Feb 17, 2009)

Over the last day or so I have been looking up the scams that this company has been a party to.  According to most of the complaints they were signed up without their knowledge and over 75% of them were elderly.  
This program is directly links to Amerimark "passport to health"
Reps from Amerimark go so far as to call customers to get them signed up so you do not have to click on an ad in order for them to sign you up. All they need is your credit card and its a done deal. Whether you want it or not.  This is not the 1st company that has done this to consumers.



HoneyDew said:


> Why do you all think there will be extra charges on your card?
> 
> There has been nothing to indicate that.
> 
> ...


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Feb 17, 2009)

What am I going to do with three of these DAYUM bottles of oil?!?!??!?!?


----------



## msdevo (Feb 17, 2009)

Send them back if you can or trash them and chalk it up as a lesson learned.


Serenity_Peace said:


> What am I going to do with three of these DAYUM bottles of oil?!?!??!?!?


----------



## emo (Feb 18, 2009)

I ordered one bottle last week. And although it hasn't been shipped yet, the customer service rep said I couldn't cancel the order. 
This was my first order with them, and I won't be ordering from them again. 
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I placed my order using a Secure Card, which is a one-time-use debit card. And after reading this thread (and the recent discoveries), I thought some people may be interested in learning about Secure Cards. 

*Secure Cards are for those who like to order online, but don't want companies to keep their credit card information on file. They are also for people who like to order from companies that offer Paypal checkouts.*

They are available by Paypal, through the Paypal Plug-In.

*Secure Cards work as regular Paypal transactions. The only difference is that Paypal will generate a one-time-use debit card for you to use for the website. Paypal then debits the EXACT funds from your bank account/credit card.

Paypal is the only one who handles your credit card information, and NOT the website your ordering from. *


You can read more about Secure Cards, and the Paypal Plug-In, after logging into your Paypal account. The link is on the left side of the page.

*Paypal isn't the only company to offer these. One-time-use debit cards are offered by some credit card companies as well.*


----------



## HoneyDew (Feb 18, 2009)

^^^^^^^

I love this Paypal option. I have been using it and it makes me feel so much more comfortable shopping online.


----------



## Denise11 (Feb 18, 2009)

Sounds good to me!


----------



## shenitab (Feb 18, 2009)

I have the one time use credit card option available through my wachovia credit card as well.


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Feb 18, 2009)

Okay...

I got my oil today and some of it was leaking out....checked my bank account..did not see anything fishy...Has anyone else used the oil...I just keep looking at it and sighing...

Thoughts...


----------



## LyndseyJK (Feb 18, 2009)

I got my 6 bottles in the mail today. lol.  Let me tell you ladies....they look VERY VERY legit. I'm just saying.

I'm still figuring out what I should do with them lol


----------



## Libra08 (Feb 18, 2009)

LyndseyJK said:


> I got my 6 bottles in the mail today. lol.  Let me tell you ladies....they look VERY VERY legit. I'm just saying.
> 
> I'm still figuring out what I should do with them lol



Well according to GG, they are legit just missing the neem, parabens, and shea butter.


----------



## Libra08 (Feb 18, 2009)

sqzbly1908 said:


> Okay...
> 
> I got my oil today and some of it was leaking out....checked my bank account..did not see anything fishy...Has anyone else used the oil...I just keep looking at it and sighing...
> 
> Thoughts...



Is there debris floating around like GG mentioned?


----------



## LyndseyJK (Feb 18, 2009)

I've been googling Global Goddess to see what other sites are selling it:

http://www.dermstore.com/product_Coconut-Amla+Revitalizing+Hair+Treatment_16554.htm
has it for sale and the picture of the bottle they have posted looks EXACTLY like the one that Amerimark sent me


----------



## Libra08 (Feb 18, 2009)

I've noticed that Amerimark doesn't have the Shine treatment listed anymore. I wondered if we messed up their cash flow


----------



## LyndseyJK (Feb 18, 2009)

Well there is stuff floating in it. I assumed it was the coconut oil that had hardened some(I'm in DC and its cold here).

I have some shea butter oil.  I'm thinking if I do use the oil I might use a little to give me room in the bottle then infuse some neem; add the neem oil and the shea butter oil and VIOLA!   Parabens are bad for you hair right?


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Feb 18, 2009)

O.K., has anyone used it yet? Ya'll are my ginea pigs right about now...


----------



## LyndseyJK (Feb 18, 2009)

he he


Libra08 said:


> I've noticed that Amerimark doesn't have the Shine treatment listed anymore. I wondered if we messed up their cash flow


----------



## Libra08 (Feb 18, 2009)

I'll try it *Once*. If my hair can handle flat ironing every day for an entire summer I'm sure it can handle some oil erplexed Now that I'm thinking about it, GG just probly used the word debris to dissuade others from buying it from Amerimark. The debris is probably just the coconut oil floating around, and she probably didn't think that I would know that coconut oil hardens as it gets colder...


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Feb 18, 2009)

Libra08 said:


> Is there debris floating around like GG mentioned?




Forgot to mention - there are some white flakes floating in mine


----------



## mariofmagdal (Feb 18, 2009)

Libra08 said:


> Well according to GG, they are legit just missing the neem, parabens, and shea butter.


 

I have no way of knowing, but I believe only the labeling and packaging are wrong. She was trying to make a sale in saying the ingredients were missing. Who would miss the ingredients and make boxes and labels to match, and then sell them as irregulars? Now she's worried about the contents? The ingredients are most likely all there too. IMO.


----------



## Libra08 (Feb 18, 2009)

mariofmagdal said:


> I have no way of knowing, but I believe only the labeling and packaging are wrong. She was trying to make a sale in saying the ingredients were missing. Who would miss the ingredients and make boxes and labels to match, and then sell them as irregulars? Now she's worried about the contents? The ingredients are most likely all there too. IMO.



So does the front of your box says there's neem oil present?


----------



## HeavenlySkies (Feb 18, 2009)

Libra08 said:


> I've noticed that Amerimark doesn't have the Shine treatment listed anymore. I wondered if we messed up their cash flow


 
That's most likely due to selling out.​


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Feb 18, 2009)

Libra08 said:


> I've noticed that Amerimark doesn't have the Shine treatment listed anymore. I wondered if we messed up their cash flow



As we say here in TX "Already!!!" I just feel so empowered - like we just shut them down...Like someone earlier said - I betcha an employee was supposed to dispose of it and made a quick buck....

Libra you are on it...since it is not on the site anymore- I doubt they will follow up on the email I sent them earlier this week...I will try it ONCE...

They are SO lucky they are an online versus a stand alone store!!! Would have to pull a Ma'Dear on that a**...."Pistol Grip Pump In My Lap At All Times"...I know I need to watch my manners but like my siggy states -MY HAIR IS A SERIOUS MATTER! 

Well my "sisters" I will let you know how my hair turns out tomorrow as I am going to try it tonight under a heat cap


----------



## LyndseyJK (Feb 18, 2009)

My box and bottle both talk about the Neem and Shea Butter Oil but neither are listed in the ingredients.

I like the idea that all the ingredients are there but the box & bottle label were wrong so GG had to scratch them.  I wish I had a CSI kit so I could put a drop of the oil in and all the ingredients show up. lol


Libra08 said:


> So does the front of your box says there's neem oil present?


----------



## Libra08 (Feb 18, 2009)

sqzbly1908 said:


> As we say here in TX "Already!!!" I just feel so empowered - like we just shut them down...Like someone earlier said - I betcha an employee was supposed to dispose of it and made a quick buck....
> 
> Libra you are on it...since it is not on the site anymore- I doubt they will follow up on the email I sent them earlier this week...I will try it ONCE...
> 
> ...



Girl you are too crazy  OT: Ahhh, Tx....I miss my homeland. I should have went back for college. Don't know what I was thinking going all the way up here with these Northerners...


----------



## Tee (Feb 18, 2009)

Moustacy said:


> I don't think you ladies are understanding...you aren't just signed up for a subscription out of no where because you buy something from them. If you take advantage of that $10 off your next offer advertisement (which I didn't see) then you will be signed up for a monthly subscription which it states in the fine print. Many popular LEGIT sites use that same thing...fredericks.com amazon.com buy.com you just hit no thanks and keep it moving.
> 
> _*Also if I had an expensive a$# product out and a site had it deeply deeply discounted of course I would be like oh that's not the real thing or it's fake and no telling what's in it to convince people not to buy it and buy stuff from ME so I can make MORE money come on yall be serious look at what's really going on here.*_​


You summed up how I feel very well.  No, I have no extra 'mystery charges' on my account.  Yes, I am happy with my purchase with no regrets.  Off to wash and oil my hair.


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Feb 18, 2009)

Libra08 said:


> Girl you are too crazy  OT: Ahhh, Tx....I miss my homeland. I should have went back for college. Don't know what I was thinking going all the way up here with these Northerners...



Girl...TX is not going anywhere...You exposed to so much more (not slighting Texas) but you know what I mean...Do ya thing while you are getting that degree chica! 

Off topic - you I am tired!!! I could not find my bottle of oil and I accidently put it in the fridge thinking I was putting the baby bottle in there .....anyway - It is solid and white...now what????


----------



## Libra08 (Feb 18, 2009)

sqzbly1908 said:


> Girl...TX is not going anywhere...You exposed to so much more (not slighting Texas) but you know what I mean...Do ya thing while you are getting that degree chica!
> 
> Off topic - you I am tired!!! I could not find my bottle of oil and I accidently put it in the fridge thinking I was putting the baby bottle in there .....anyway - It is solid and white...now what????



You could run it under some warm water or fill a bowl with warm water and let it sit for a while. I do that with my coconut oil.


----------



## LaBellaDonV (Feb 18, 2009)

Mine too so I put one of the bottles in the microwave for a couple of seconds and the white cloud/debris/flakes disappeared.


----------



## msdevo (Feb 18, 2009)

Thankfully you didnt give it to your baby. 


sqzbly1908 said:


> Girl...TX is not going anywhere...You exposed to so much more (not slighting Texas) but you know what I mean...Do ya thing while you are getting that degree chica!
> 
> *Off topic - you I am tired!!! I could not find my bottle of oil and I accidently put it in the fridge thinking I was putting the baby bottle in there .....anyway - It is solid and white...now what???*?


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Feb 18, 2009)

msdevo said:


> Thankfully you didnt give it to your baby.



I put the bottle of oil in the fridge not the oil in the baby bottle ....


----------



## msdevo (Feb 18, 2009)

LOL  I know but you said you were tired lol


sqzbly1908 said:


> I put the bottle of oil in the fridge not the oil in the baby bottle ....


----------



## HoneyDew (Feb 19, 2009)

Tee said:


> You summed up how I feel very well.  No, I have no extra 'mystery charges' on my account.  Yes, I am happy with my purchase with no regrets.  Off to wash and oil my hair.



same here!

I have not gotten my order yet, but I am quite excited about it and glad I got in on it.

GG is just mad that people are buying the cheaper version that they rejected.

I am glad to take my bottles of their hands!


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Feb 19, 2009)

I tried it out a hot oil pre poo - it wasn't half bad...


----------



## Libra08 (Feb 19, 2009)

I hope it's alright as a sealant bec that's what I really need it for.


----------



## LyndseyJK (Feb 19, 2009)

I got my 6 bottles yesterday   And my refund was posted today.  

And I'm kind of excited about my product too. I'm taking a bottle to leave at my friends house.


----------



## Libra08 (Feb 19, 2009)

LyndseyJK said:


> I got my 6 bottles yesterday   And my refund was posted today.
> 
> And I'm kind of excited about my product too. I'm taking a bottle to leave at my friends house.



You are so lucky! 6 free bottles


----------



## mariofmagdal (Feb 19, 2009)

Libra08 said:


> So does the front of your box says there's neem oil present?


 
The box does say neem oil. It is not listed as an ingredient.

Also, I used the oil on my daughters hair this morning and it is still shining. I like the oil. I have not used it enough to give a complete review.

Too bad if Amerimark pulled the item, I think the people from Global Goddess lied because someone noticed the flaw. Too bad.

If I can't get it for dirt cheap anymore, 9.99 is not bad for ebay, it's still not $45.


----------



## AngieB (Feb 19, 2009)

No fears ladies...I used this today as a pre-poo...poo-ed, conditioned...airdried and then put a little on myends....My hair was easy to detangle...actually there were no tangles..I lost maybe three hairs...and my hair is soft....I think this oil is a keeper...at least for me....


----------



## MonaLisa (Feb 19, 2009)

Tee said:


> You summed up how I feel very well. No, I have no extra 'mystery charges' on my account. Yes, I am happy with my purchase with no regrets. Off to wash and oil my hair.


 

_*Aiiight...I'm gonna use on Saturday...*_

_*I got my bottles and didn't want to comment again until I got them.*_
_*No mystery charges and...I swear these are some seriously elaborate bootleg bottles.... I feel fine with my purchase as well.  *_

_*Oooh, I know Shalini must be salty got her name on the bottle and box and everythang.  And that barcode on the box looks really professional.  The bootleggers did an excellent job. *_

_*I'm dealing with craziness at work and don't have time for a bunch of mixing and separate purchases at the moment...this solved it for me for 14 bucks. I'm cool.  Hells, I'm mad I didn't go ahead and get a couple of more bottles ...*_


----------



## chebaby (Feb 19, 2009)

and i started to buy this(as it was the first oil i wanted when i started this journey) glad i didnt.
hope you ladies enjoy the oil and have nothing bad happen to your cc.


----------



## RocStar (Feb 19, 2009)

I received my oil earlier this week and so far I love it.  I used it as a prepoo and then added it to my deep conditioner as well.  I swear my hair has never been so soft!  Of course I can't really judge a product until I use it for awhile, but so far I am very happy (especially for the price).

I didn't have any additional charges on my account and all of my bottles of oils came leak free and intact.


----------



## ART11 (Feb 19, 2009)

Libra08 said:


> I emailed Global Goddess and this is what I received:
> 
> Dear Libra08 -
> 
> ...



Oh for freaking crying out loud!!! I didn't check back to this thread as people were just chatting about how many they bought, etc... I finally have some dagnabbitall hair and some bootleg **** is fixing to melt it off . If we come across any information that something we are exposed to is potentially hazardous, we should post it as a new thread or a STICKY. We have one about every other thing known to mankind. I only spent $9 but it is $9 that they are going to return to me. I used it yesterday as a pre-poo. I thought the floaters were solidified coconut oil.


----------



## MonaLisa (Feb 19, 2009)

InvisibleLee said:


> Oh for freaking crying out loud!!! I didn't check back to this thread as people were just chatting about how many they bought, etc... I finally have some dagnabbitall hair and some bootleg **** is fixing to melt it off . If we come across any information that something we are exposed to is potentially hazardous, we should post it as a new thread or a STICKY. We have one about every other thing known to mankind. I only spent $9 but it is $9 that they are going to return to me. I used it yesterday as a pre-poo. I* thought the floaters were solidified coconut oil*.


 

_*I'm pretty sure it is...*_
_*but some may feel it is some other unknown substance ...*_

_*If I go bald, I'll be sure to update...*_


----------



## HoneyDew (Feb 19, 2009)

Okay I am TOTALLY loving this oil.

I just rubbed some in and I love the way it feels. Not overly greasy. And the oil is not too thin. 

I got mine and they are all solid (from being out in the cold mailbox).

But after sitting in my warm house (and on the stove under the light) for a few hours it is clear, coconut melted.

I love it.  Great deal.

what's her name is just mad that these went for $4.50.  

She knows this dang oil is not worth no $45.00   And Amerimark knows, too.

I am quite happy with my purchase.

And LOL @ this: I got a Beauty Boutique (eta Amerimark) catalog in the mail today.  On the first page was this oil (limited supply it said ).  I know women all over the country are logging in to get some and gonna be pissed when they realize those ishs are sold out.


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Feb 19, 2009)

HoneyDew said:


> Okay I am TOTALLY loving this oil.
> 
> I just rubbed some in and I love the way it feels. Not overly greasy. And the oil is not too thin.
> 
> ...



*ROAR!!!*


----------



## HoneyDew (Feb 19, 2009)

Libra08 said:


> I hope it's alright as a sealant bec that's what I really need it for.



I think it is great as a sealer. It is not too thin, and a little goes a long way.


----------



## HoneyDew (Feb 19, 2009)

Serenity_Peace said:


> *ROAR!!!*





Girl, I was TRIPPIN' when I saw that oil in the catalog. 

Yall I am mad at the reviews on HSN. 

They are funny actually.  But expected.  I would feel like crap if I paid $45 for some oil and expecting $45 hair product results.  It is just a nice oil.  Nothing to spend $45 on and not too expect too much. 

We all know how oils can work and what they are used for.  So many people (especially some um, clear folks) don't know.  She pumps this out as some miracle product.  It is just some oil.  Some of those chicks on HSN sound like they need a deep condition with a heat cap or something. Not a little oil.

But, again, for the price you would expect more. NOPE. It is a nice oil.  Worth the $4.50 I paid for it, yes, maybe even a bit more.  But not $45.  

What's her face needs to stop trippin.


----------



## MonaLisa (Feb 19, 2009)

HoneyDew said:


> And LOL @ this: I got a Beauty Boutique (eta Amerimark) catalog in the mail today. On the first page was this oil (limited supply it said ). I know women all over the country are logging in to get some and gonna be pissed when they realize those ishs are sold out.


 


_*what I saw....*_

_Item is No Longer Available. Try your search again or browse the product categories below. _


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Feb 19, 2009)

HoneyDew said:


> Girl, I was TRIPPIN' when I saw that oil in the catalog.



O.K., I'm finna try mines this weekend for a pre-poo. Thought ya'll knew...


----------



## DarkHair (Feb 20, 2009)

Y'all, I used some last night for a pre-laxer. I also put some Chi Silk Infusion on top to seal it in. I got my relaxer this morning and my hair feels and looks good....better than ever.


----------



## Tee (Feb 20, 2009)

RocStar said:


> I received my oil earlier this week and so far I love it.  I used it as a prepoo and then added it to my deep conditioner as well.  I swear my hair has never been so soft!  Of course I can't really judge a product until I use it for awhile, but so far I am very happy (especially for the price).
> 
> I didn't have any additional charges on my account and all of my bottles of oils came leak free and intact.


It's about the same for me.  I love it and I have been using it for two days.  My braidout ponytail is hot.  Even the dh commented on how it looks today.  I used it to seal after I moisturized my hair.  I love coconut oil so this was right up my alley.  Still happy with my purchase.


MonaLisa said:


> _*I'm pretty sure it is...*_
> _*but some may feel it is some other unknown substance ...*_
> 
> _*If I go bald, I'll be sure to update...*_


 Yeah, me too.


----------



## Tee (Feb 20, 2009)

Libra08 said:


> I hope it's alright as a sealant bec that's what I really need it for.


This is how I used i and I really like it so far.  I was just comping to leave you a message.


----------



## healthyhair2 (Feb 21, 2009)

I think the "BOOTLEGGERS" did an EXCELLENT job!!!!

GG is just hot under the collar 'cause the stuff went like hotcakes.

They messed up, but we got hold of some--which they didn't mean to happen.


I've used this stuff EVERYDAY since I got it . I'm glad I got 6!!! It's making my hair shiny and soft. People are wondering if this hair is all me.....


Don't regret it one bit


----------



## Libra08 (Feb 21, 2009)

Tee said:


> This is how I used i and I really like it so far.  I was just comping to leave you a message.



Thanks! I only bought it because I needed a good sealant.


----------



## caramelma (Feb 21, 2009)

About how much are you using?


----------



## Avaya (Feb 21, 2009)

So are you all leaving your extra bottles in your regular hair supply stash or are you putting the extras in the fridge?


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Feb 21, 2009)

^^^^ Good question. How are ya'll storing your extras?


----------



## LaidBak (Feb 21, 2009)

Avaya said:


> So are you all leaving your extra bottles in your regular hair supply stash or are you putting the extras in the fridge?


 
The fridge.  I also do that with the Vatika Frosting I just got.  I figure if its all natural and I'm not using it right now its better off in the fridge.  It sure can't hurt.


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Feb 21, 2009)

Serenity_Peace said:


> ^^^^ Good question. How are ya'll storing your extras?




I will keep mine under the bathroom sink...when I accidentally placed one in the fridge and it solidified...I don't think it would harm it either way. 

I do believe we have hit the mother-lode!!! This is stuff is pretty good - I am considering adding this to my relaxer in March or April - I got six bottles...so far so good!


----------



## msdevo (Feb 21, 2009)

Thanks for the reviews ladies.  I am glad everything worked out.


----------



## MissLawyerLady (Feb 21, 2009)

I got my shipment the other day, but haven't used yet.  I got 6 bottles for under $30 including shipping so even if I just use it as a body oil, its a pretty good deal for me.

Actually, I think I'll use it as a body oil today.


----------



## Libra08 (Feb 21, 2009)

I'm so jealous of you all! Mine shipped on Weds. I really hope I get it soon. I hope I get it today because I just did a henna treatment, and it would go along perfectly with some amla oil.


----------



## HoneyDew (Feb 21, 2009)

Some of the coconut oil in my bottle will not melt at room temp, but they will if I heat it for a few secs in the microwave or with hot water.

Maybe that is why she did not want to sell them??


I really like this oil.  I think I am set for oils for a long time now.


----------



## LaReyna756 (Feb 21, 2009)

MonaLisa said:


> _*what I saw....*_
> 
> _Item is No Longer Available. Try your search again or browse the product categories below. _


 
I ordered mine when I first saw this thread earlier this week.  Some other stuff I ordered came today, with a note that the oil was back-ordered, so I guess I missed out.  

For any of the ladies who tried to cancel your orders, and the company said it had already shipped, I'll buy some from you.


----------



## LovelyLionessa (Feb 21, 2009)

I received my package today! I am very happy with my purchase. I just massaged some onto my scalp and throughout my hair. It's a really nice oil.


----------



## Tee (Feb 21, 2009)

Avaya said:


> So are you all leaving your extra bottles in your regular hair supply stash or are you putting the extras in the fridge?





Serenity_Peace said:


> ^^^^ Good question. How are ya'll storing your extras?


Avaya and Sernity_Peace........I just store mine in my supply stash.  I hate hard oil and I know this will go solid in the fridge.erplexed


caramelma said:


> About how much are you using?


I used enough to seal my full head of hair.  I dont know a true amount, but I use like I use the rest of my oils.  (Maybe a couple palms full) HTH


----------



## MonaLisa (Feb 21, 2009)

healthyhair2 said:


> I think the "BOOTLEGGERS" did an EXCELLENT job!!!!
> 
> GG is just hot under the collar 'cause the stuff went like hotcakes.
> 
> ...


 
_*Showoff.... *_

_*I'm mad at myself now, especially now that I have it marinating on my head...   will make do with the three I got*_


----------



## MissLawyerLady (Feb 21, 2009)

HoneyDew said:


> Some of the coconut oil in my bottle will not melt at room temp, but they will if I heat it for a few secs in the microwave or with hot water.
> 
> Maybe that is why she did not want to sell them??
> 
> ...


 
Yeah, mine didn't melt at room temp either but I took the cap off and put it in the microwave for 20 seconds.  Be careful though because once the oil melts all the way the bottle is full up to the top.

I tried the oil as a body oil today and I really like it.  It absorbs well and isn't greasy but it gave me a nice sheen...especially my legs.


----------



## Jetblackhair (Feb 21, 2009)

I'm enjoying my oil too!


----------



## SouthernStunner (Feb 21, 2009)

Well mine were shipped to my mom and she shipped them to me so I will get all 12 of mine by friday which is good cause I wanna do a Henna Gloss treatment by the weekend with it.

Yeah I did say 12.


----------



## DarkHair (Feb 22, 2009)

I had a charge on my CC. It wasn't for Global Goddess purchase. It was for when I ordered makeup (eyeslipsface.com). It was a charge for $12. I had to call my bank, then call the other company. They cancelled the charge and I ASKED for a confirmation number for it. 

All cause I wanted $10 off my next purchase.


----------



## mariofmagdal (Feb 22, 2009)

DarkHair said:


> I had a charge on my CC. It wasn't for Global Goddess purchase. It was for when I ordered makeup (eyeslipsface.com). It was a charge for $12. I had to call my bank, then call the other company. They cancelled the charge and I ASKED for a confirmation number for it.
> 
> All cause I wanted $10 off my next purchase.


 
Yeah that's the trick, give to get in the end.....


----------



## MissLawyerLady (Feb 22, 2009)

I've used this oil 3 times as a body oil after bathing and it's great.  I also used it on my hair and I really like it.  

I better ease off of it as a body oil though or I'll have used all 6 bottles before Spring gets here.


----------



## healthyhair2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Who knows ladies, maybe we'll all get lucky again so we don't have to fear the dwindling stash of oil!!!


----------



## emo (Feb 22, 2009)

It's good to know that those who have received their oil like it. (I haven't received my bottle yet).

So, it really *is* coconut oil, right? Even if it doesn't really have all of the rest of the true ingredients, I can deal with it. 
My main oil right now is olive oil, not coconut oil, so I think the change will be good . . . hopefully.


----------



## DarkHair (Feb 22, 2009)

How does everyone's oil smell? I used it on friday night, just a few drops, and it smells 'odd'. Not a bad smell. It might just be the mix of ingredients though.


----------



## HoneyDew (Feb 22, 2009)

Ladies, I do smell neem in this oil.

It is not as strong as straight neem, but I do smell it.

I know the bottle is labeled that is does not have neem, but I think it does have it and they just got some messed up labels.

That means, it may have the parabens, too.
I guess we won't know.

All I know is that I smell neem.

Neem is dark which this oil clearly is not, so it must be refined if it is in there.  But then, if it is fully refined I would not be able to smell.

Beats the heck out of me, but I know the neem smell with I experience it.


----------



## kweenameena (Feb 25, 2009)

Am I the only person who hasn't rec'd mine? I got a shipment confirmation saying that they shipped it out to me on 2/19 and they gave me a tracking number. When I put in the tracking number it says "there is no record of this item".
I called customer service and the woman said that sometimes happens if something has just been sent. But yeah it's been 4 business days. So she asked me to give it a couple more days. It better be here by the end of this week dagnammit!


----------



## Mars_Reiko (Feb 25, 2009)

I received my oil today! I  kept quiet throughout this whole ordeal because I was hoping it wasn't a scam. looks authentic to me and it smells delish


----------



## Libra08 (Feb 25, 2009)

kweenameena said:


> Am I the only person who hasn't rec'd mine? I got a shipment confirmation saying that they shipped it out to me on 2/19 and they gave me a tracking number. When I put in the tracking number it says "there is no record of this item".
> I called customer service and the woman said that sometimes happens if something has just been sent. But yeah it's been 4 business days. So she asked me to give it a couple more days. It better be here by the end of this week dagnammit!



The same thing happened to me. I got an email saying it was shipped on the 18th and I kept putting the number in and it kept saying that there was no record of the item. Finally yesterday I put it in, and it said USPS has been notified of my package. Then today it said that it has been delivered, but since I'm at college I might not get it until tomorrow since it was delivered around 12:00 pm. Keep checking it!


----------



## Libra08 (Feb 25, 2009)

I got my oil! I can't wait to try it out for my braidout tonight and my henna treatment this weekend


----------



## caramelma (Feb 25, 2009)

I got my oil too.


----------



## growth2come (Feb 25, 2009)

I cannot believe you ladies! YOU 'VE GONE AND FINISHED THE OIL!! drops on the floor with disappointment


----------



## Libra08 (Feb 26, 2009)

I really hope people aren't paying $45.00 for this oil. It's alright, but it's not worth the $45.00...


----------



## Allandra (Feb 26, 2009)

MonaLisa said:


> ...and save on shipping....
> 
> http://dealslip.com/landing/amerimark



My girl MonaLisa is always finding a good deal on something.


----------



## Allandra (Feb 26, 2009)

Libra08 said:


> Dang I don't even know what this stuff is but I'm about to order!!!



  I remember when I was like that (long time ago).


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Feb 26, 2009)

Libra08 said:


> I got my oil! I can't wait to try it out for my braidout tonight and my henna treatment this weekend



Can't wait to hear what you think!!! 

I have been using mine as an overnight prepoo before washing my hair in the morning...I like this stuff...I don't have a clue about Ayurvedic (sp) oils but this really makes my hair feel pretty good...


----------



## varaneka (Feb 26, 2009)

I paid the 45 dollars b/c I don't want fake products lol and until I can tell the difference between the real and the fake, I'm not buying the 4 dollar one =/

so let me know if your 4 dollar one is the truth! lol  cuz 45 dollars is crazy!!


----------



## Naturefreegirl (Feb 26, 2009)

Are they out, I wanted to order more it's not coming up.


----------



## mariofmagdal (Feb 26, 2009)

Naturefreegirl said:


> Are they out, I wanted to order more it's not coming up.


 

Yes, I think they are out. My order got cancelled. That's okay I still have some that I hardly use. Just wanted to take advantage of a great deal. I believe the product to be legit with jacked up labels.

I am glad those of you who got yours are able to experience it, and happy that you like it.


----------



## emo (Feb 26, 2009)

So this is kind of long. . .


I received my bottle today! 

Before receiving it, based upon the discussion, I was a bit skeptical. 

However, it does look real to me. The bottle cap was sealed. The box it comes in also looks real, although the top and bottom of the box were a bit open/loose (if that makes sense-----I've seen other product boxes like this).

Good quality label on the bottle. (Good quality labels are NOT cheap. You pay for what you get).
And like already confirmed, the label on the bottle is a bit different than the one on the website. 
They also don't mention the "cloudiness" of the oil on the websites, but it's listed on the bottle. (My bottle is about 15% "cloudy" with coconut flakes).

So, yeah, while it may not have the same exact ingredients as the current selling Global Goddess oil, I do believe that this was produced by Global Goddess.

I mean seriously, why would another company want to replicate this? It's *not* Louis Vuitton Coconut Oil, it's Global Goddess. (I've never heard about GG before reading about it on LHCF). I doubt another company would spend $$$$$ on replicating the labeling and boxes. (High quality labeling and packaging IS NOT CHEAP. If this was fake they'd go with cheaper labeling and packaging----and that would be noticeable).


Amerimark also sent an ingredient list (1 paper) for other products, a "thank you" paper that also tells me that they have 6 catalogs, and an advertisement for address labels.


----------



## emo (Feb 26, 2009)

I saw this on GG's website:



> Save Your Hair and Buy Authentic Global Goddess Hair Oil
> **It has been brought to our attention that a few websites are selling counterfeit/inferior hair oil labeled as Global Goddess Coconut Amla Revitalizing Hair Treatment. At Global Goddess, we strongly urge you stay away from imposters trying to pass off inferior products as Global Goddess. Please save your hair and buy it from our site or authorized Global Goddess retailers so you can continue to have the proven results that we guarantee. Thank you**



ETA: 
It does contradict the [post=7095173]email[/post] that Libra08 received, where the GG owner admitted that it *was* their product! 
The owner said it was a rejected, unapproved batch. Yet on their website, they say it's counterfeit.


----------



## mariofmagdal (Feb 26, 2009)

emo said:


> I saw this on GG's website:
> 
> 
> 
> It does contradict one of the emails that one of you ladies received. . .


 

They are just mad cause they found out it was being sold so cheaply. Ebay is the next alternative if you want it cheaply, $9.99. It is so not worth $45.


----------



## mariofmagdal (Feb 26, 2009)

emo said:


> So this is kind of long. . .
> 
> 
> I received my bottle today!
> ...


 
Don't be skeptical, enjoy your oil. They know exactly what occured here. Amerimark could not get rid of it for $45 anymore than they GG could, that's why they are crying foul!


----------



## Libra08 (Feb 26, 2009)

sqzbly1908 said:


> Can't wait to hear what you think!!!
> 
> I have been using mine as an overnight prepoo before washing my hair in the morning...I like this stuff...I don't have a clue about Ayurvedic (sp) oils but this really makes my hair feel pretty good...



I used it last night for my braidout this morning, but it didn't do anything special. But that may be because I've been trying out aloe vera gel, and it's making my hair producty and dull. This weekend I'm going to clarify, henna, and try it again. I'm sure I'll get better results because it's too close to wash day (tomorrow) to get good results with anything right now 

ETA: Oh and if this is a knockoff I'll be damned! There's no way in hell someone could bootleg this bottle and package that good unless bootlegging is becoming a major or something...


----------



## HoneyDew (Feb 26, 2009)

Libra08 said:


> I really hope people aren't paying $45.00 for this oil. It's alright, but it's not worth the $45.00...



Yeah that is what I think, too.

I mean it is a nice oil.  But, $45?   The creator of it has a racket going on with this one.

I would pay $10-$13 for it, $15 TOPS, but $45? 

With that said, nice oil.  I have been enjoying it.


----------



## HoneyDew (Feb 26, 2009)

mariofmagdal said:


> Don't be skeptical, enjoy your oil. They know exactly what occured here. Amerimark could not get rid of it for $45 anymore than they GG could, that's why they are crying foul!



So true.  Amerimark knows they would not move an oil blend for some unreasonable price.  Just not gonna happen.

This 'knock-off' lol: yeah right) is perfectly fine.  It is the real deal that got mislabeled.

I know there is neem in this oil, even though it is not labeled correctly to show that.

I can smell it.  I am loving my oil.  I like with it is not quite melted and a little thicker but still watery.


----------



## Dak (Feb 26, 2009)

I ordered back on the 15th and got my order today in the mail. 

Edited to add, I just finished reading this thread up to page 17.  Wow.  So they admit it's their oil but that they rejected the packaging and that there's no neem in it.  I wonder how large a supply AmeriMark bought.  

The "oil" 25% off discount is still working, thanks, Libra08 for posting.  

It's a nice oil, THANK YOU OP for not keeping this sweet deal to yourself.  :sweet:


----------



## caramelma (Feb 26, 2009)

I used it tonite and to tell you the truth its no different than any other light oil to me nothing special, I'm glad I didnt pay 45.00 for it because I would be highly pissed, personally I like vatika better its just something about vatika and I love it


----------



## RocStar (Feb 27, 2009)

I am still really loving this oil (especially for the discounted price).

It seems like no matter how much of the oil I put on my hair, my hair does not get greasy.  Mind you, I am not putting tons and tons...but with the oil I used before I could tell when I used too much because my hair got greasy.  It seems like this oil mixture absorbs into my hair much better than the previous oils I used.  I love it!  

I guess the real test will be how I feel about the oil in a month or two.


----------



## RocStar (Mar 7, 2009)

Hi, 
Any ladies that got in on this deal still loving this oil like me?  I love, love, love this oil!


----------



## Mars_Reiko (Mar 7, 2009)

RocStar said:


> Hi,
> Any ladies that got in on this deal still loving this oil like me?  I love, love, love this oil!




I love mine also. I agree, its soo light.


----------



## Dak (Mar 7, 2009)

I'm very happy with it.  I'm glad I bought more than one bottle, I told my husband about my great deal and he's using one of my bottles.  It's making his hair very soft.


----------



## Libra08 (Mar 7, 2009)

I haven't had the chance to use use it because I've been doing twist-outs instead of braidouts. I might do a braidout next week sometime.  I really hope my hair loves this oil as well.


----------



## HeavenlySkies (Mar 7, 2009)

I don't know what the difference is whether it was the Aussie Moist conditioner I used or this oil but my hair was actually soft at the end of day after being under my doorag all day at work normally it's all hard and crunchy even with all my leave ins.


----------



## Libra08 (Mar 7, 2009)

^ I just converted to Aussie Moist. I absolutely LOVE it! The smell, the way it makes my hair feel, and how soft it was! Maybe its a winning combo for your hair.


----------



## HoneyDew (Mar 7, 2009)

RocStar said:


> Hi,
> Any ladies that got in on this deal still loving this oil like me?  I love, love, love this oil!



Yes I am loving this oil.  I am glad I got in on the deal.

I will not pay the regular price for it, but I have enough to last a LONG time.  But the time these run out I will have my eye set on some other oil to try anyway.

This was a great opportunity to try something new.


----------



## DarkHair (Mar 7, 2009)

Libra08 said:


> ^ I just converted to Aussie Moist. I absolutely LOVE it! The smell, the way it makes my hair feel, and how soft it was! Maybe its a winning combo for your hair.


 
I just converted too!!! I love it. I even washed DHs hair with it.


I'm not a fan of the smell, but I like it. Just a drop or two works wonders.


----------



## MCMLXXII (Mar 7, 2009)

*I love this stuff*...fake or not.  I only ordered 3 bottles, wished I'd ordered 6,  but I'm super pleased.  

It's great for my wash-n-go's and makes an awesome pre-poo.


----------



## MonaLisa (Mar 8, 2009)

MCMLXXII said:


> *I love this stuff*...fake or not. I only ordered 3 bottles, wished I'd ordered 6, but I'm super pleased.
> 
> It's great for my wash-n-go's and makes an awesome pre-poo.


 

_*Came in to say that I too am still loving my got jacked for bootleg oil *_
_*Also mad that I only ordered 3   Wish I had got jacked for more...*_

_*I have been loving this oil on my new growth!*_


----------



## Denise11 (Mar 8, 2009)

Y'all still talking about this oil???? LOL that's funny.

WOW! I thought this thread wouldve been done with by now.


Carry on everyone...............


----------



## MonaLisa (Mar 8, 2009)

Denise11 said:


> *Y'all still talking about this oil???? LOL that's funny.*
> 
> WOW! I thought this thread wouldve been done with by now.
> 
> ...


 

*Yuppers...*


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Mar 8, 2009)

Okay I read the first page a couple of middle pages and this page. Sounds like the boot leg is the bomb too!! Is that true ladies?


----------



## HeavenlySkies (Mar 8, 2009)

AtlantaJJ said:


> Okay I read the first page a couple of middle pages and this page. Sounds like the boot leg is the bomb too!! Is that true ladies?


 
It's actually not bootleg the owner (Global Goddess) just said it was to discourage the sale of it since it was so cheap and she obviously wasn't going to be the one profiting for it. This oil is the bomb! Glad I ordered 6 wish I would have ordered 12 like some chicks on here.​


----------



## kweenameena (Mar 9, 2009)

I FINALLY received my oils a couple of days ago. The shipping time was horrible!!! Customer service said they use 4th class shipping. I didn't even know there was such a thing.
As far as the oil, it's good but DEFINITELY not worth $45!
It's just a light oil that any of us could've mixed up. Personally, I like the Hairveda Avosoya oil which is a light oil as well and I'm not a Hairveda Stan.
Plain ole vatika ot coconut oil would be just asgood as the gobal goddess oil.


----------



## Coffee (Mar 9, 2009)

Wow don't know how I missed this thread!!


----------



## justnotsure (Mar 9, 2009)

I used my oil for the first time and I love it!  I'm glad I purchased a few bottles, and now I really wish that I had actually gotten 6.  I don't think it's miraculous, but I do love it thus far.  It's totally worth the $4.50...maybe even $10...but certainly not $45!


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Apr 21, 2009)

Just bumping - anyone still using their oil(s)???


----------



## ResultsMayVary (Apr 21, 2009)

sqzbly1908 said:


> Just bumping - anyone still using their oil(s)???



oh em gee ... I was just thinking of this thread .. I added all of my oils into my conditioners and I need more lol ... it was the BOMB


----------



## Denise11 (Apr 21, 2009)

There's 6 bottles for sale in the product exchange forum for$4.50each.  Its been there for a long time.  I don't think its been purchased yet.


----------



## candita (Apr 23, 2009)

sqzbly1908 said:


> Just bumping - anyone still using their oil(s)???



I still use mine..I love it. I use it overnight when i baggie my ponytail. My ends don't dry out like they used to and I noticed fewer split ends. All the rumors/concerns that were floating around about it being a bad batch or bootleg, and I'm like, hey it works fine so it's all good. Never got any illegitimate charges on my card, so all in all, was a good buy for me. :


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Apr 23, 2009)

I'm still using mine.  I was using it as a pree-poo/hot oil treatment and sometimes a sealant.  I added the rest of my first bottle to my conditioner and I really liked that as well.  Still have 5 more bottles to use.


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Apr 23, 2009)

I use it on my skin and use a little bit in my relaxer - I really like it - I also use it as a hot oil treatment - I have not had any issues with it at all... I am glad I bought the 6 bottles - this will last me for a long time - I barely use 1/2 of my bottle (I don't use it often)


----------



## The Princess (Apr 23, 2009)

I still use mine. I use it has a sealent. I love it, it make my hair silky and super shiny.


----------



## MonaLisa (Apr 23, 2009)

_*just being nosy to see who had comments in the 
'those dumb chicks who got jacked for their money buying bootleg ish' thread*

*I see I missed out on the extra bootleg bottles in the exchange forum... a few days too late... oh well...*_


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Apr 23, 2009)

MonaLisa said:


> _*just being nosy to see who had comments in the
> 'those dumb chicks who got jacked for their money buying bootleg ish' thread*
> 
> *I see I missed out on the extra bootleg bottles in the exchange forum... a few days too late... oh well...*_


----------



## MissLawyerLady (Apr 23, 2009)

Still using mine.  Great for sealing the hair and I really like it as a body oil too.


----------



## mstar (Apr 23, 2009)

I ordered a bottle of this oil directly from the Global Goddess website. I used a 25% off coupon code that I found on Facebook, so it cost me $33 instead of the original $45.

I have to say that I am not impressed. The product is mostly sunflower oil and safflower oil, with the Ayurvedic ingredients way down on the list. It also contains 3 parabens. I contacted Global Goddess today to get a Return Authorization form.

Had I paid $4.50, I would be very pleased with this product--it's lightweight, smells good, and I like the packaging. But I don't appreciate them charging this RIDICULOUS price and trying to pass the oil off like it's highly concentrated with magical ingredients. It's not. These are not rare, hard-to-find ingredients...it's basically just a bottle of plain ol' natural oils that are available anywhere, for a much better price.


----------



## HoneyDew (Apr 27, 2009)

I still use mine.  I love this oil!  I just use it on my hair to seal.  I mostly use it on days when I only use a little or no moisturizer on my hair.

Have yall see the warning on her site about "counterfeit/inferior hair oil" ? 

she trippin. hard.


----------



## HoneyDew (Apr 27, 2009)

mstar said:


> I ordered a bottle of this oil directly from the Global Goddess website. I used a 25% off coupon code that I found on Facebook, so it cost me $33 instead of the original $45.
> 
> I have to say that I am not impressed. The product is mostly sunflower oil and safflower oil, with the Ayurvedic ingredients way down on the list. It also contains 3 parabens. I contacted Global Goddess today to get a Return Authorization form.
> 
> *Had I paid $4.50, I would be very pleased with this product--it's lightweight, smells good, and I like the packaging. But I don't appreciate them charging this RIDICULOUS price and trying to pass the oil off like it's highly concentrated with magical ingredients. It's not. These are not rare, hard-to-find ingredients...it's basically just a bottle of plain ol' natural oils that are available anywhere, for a much better price.*



It really isn't worth $45.  I cannot believe they can put that price tag on it and feel good about themselves.


----------



## SouthernStunner (Apr 27, 2009)

So with that warning on her site why hasn't she sued the other companies for using her name?  Isnt that counterfeit or tradmark infringment? Or something?  I just dont believe her.

Oh and yeah I got my 12 @ 4.50 each


----------



## Shay72 (May 24, 2009)

MonaLisa said:


> _*I'm pretty sure it is...*_
> _*but some may feel it is some other unknown substance ...*_
> 
> _*If I go bald, I'll be sure to update...*_


 


Girl, you are stooopid! I'm finally reading this thread because I have a discount code: lucky7 (save 35%) and I'm trying to decide if I want to get it or not.


----------



## Shay72 (May 24, 2009)

I may try ebay too.


----------



## MonaLisa (May 24, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> Girl, you are stooopid! I'm finally reading this thread because I have a discount code: lucky7 (save 35%) and I'm trying to decide if I want to get it or not.


 

_hmm...35%...retails for 45 - so that would put sticker price at around 30?_

_I lurves it...for four fiddy...but I don't know if I would like it THAT much for 30...._

_just sayin...don't hit me._

_Good luck on finding a deal though_..
_
ETA: I still have hair on my head after use..._


----------



## mariofmagdal (May 24, 2009)

4.50 is all it's worth and Ms Global Goddess knows it too!
I like mine at the cheaper price! ;0)


----------



## tkj25 (May 24, 2009)

msa said:


> This thread is so deep.
> 
> Wow.
> 
> ...





sqzbly1908 said:


> Then why in the h** didn't they throw this batch out?!?!  They knew d*** well they were going to sell this stuff at a very cheap price to whoever bought it and really thought that the American public would not question it. They could not sell it because of the "debris", bottled it and forgot the other ingredient(s), or for whatever reason, so what do you do...cut your losses and sell it to some small time retailer so the loss will not be that exorbitant and you can still write it off.
> 
> It is just like buying some irregular draws or something from Marshalls, TJ Maxx but at least those retailers indicate they are "irregular"....





Moustacy said:


> I don't think you ladies are understanding...you aren't just signed up for a subscription out of no where because you buy something from them. If you take advantage of that $10 off your next offer advertisement (which I didn't see) then you will be signed up for a monthly subscription which it states in the fine print. Many popular LEGIT sites use that same thing...fredericks.com amazon.com buy.com you just hit no thanks and keep it moving.
> 
> Also if I had an expensive a$# product out and a site had it deeply deeply discounted of course I would be like oh that's not the real thing or it's fake and no telling what's in it to convince people not to buy it and buy stuff from ME so I can make MORE money come on yall be serious look at what's really going on here.​





danigurl18 said:


> Thank God I read this before I ordered and I hope all you ladies get your money back in a timely fashion!





all i can say is wow ... & i'm only halfway through & this thread ...


----------



## MonaLisa (May 24, 2009)

tkj25 said:


> all i can say is wow ... & i'm only halfway through & this thread ...


 

 @tkj....

_*folks made it deeper than it really was... I didn't know 4.50 for oils was that serious either......*_

_*enjoy the rest of the thread ;*_

_*it made me losing 500 dollars in a cab more palatable getting jacked for 14 dollars*_


----------



## LaidBak (May 24, 2009)

MonaLisa said:


> @tkj....
> 
> _**folks made it deeper than it really was...* I didn't know 4.50 for oils was that serious either......*_
> 
> ...


 
Amen.  
I bought it, I've used it, I like it, its just oil.


----------



## SouthernStunner (May 25, 2009)

I love my oil @4.50 and I bought like 12 so it will last a while until someone finds another deal.     But yeah this thread is real deep


----------



## mstar (May 25, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> I'm finally reading this thread because I have a discount code: lucky7 (save 35%) and I'm trying to decide if I want to get it or not.


I had a 25% discount code, too, so I went ahead and bought it. I wish I hadn't. It's no better and no worse than any other oil blend I've used, so it isn't worth the $33 or whatever I paid. I prefer the Hairveda Cocasta oil.


----------



## LaidBak (Sep 16, 2009)

*Hee hee hee*   I was online today looking to see if I could find some more of this stuff at the really cheap price.   I remembered this thread and just had to read it again.  Ahh the memories.    I am still using and liking my cheapie knockoff/bootleg/illegitimate stepchild oil.


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 16, 2009)

Shoot I might be able to make this...I've been in the mixtress mode lately .


----------



## MonaLisa (Sep 16, 2009)

LaidBak said:


> *Hee hee hee* I was online today looking to see if I could find some more of this stuff at the really cheap price. I remembered this thread and just had to read it again. Ahh the memories.  I am still using and liking my cheapie knockoff/bootleg/illegitimate stepchild oil.


 



_*I'm salty I'm down to my last bottle...*_

_Mad at myself I didn't get gangsta with the purchasing...so unlike me.._


----------



## Avaya (Jan 26, 2010)

Only one more bottle left !  Why did I sell that other one on ebay ?!?!  I really like this stuff.


----------

